# Handbag Storage Solutions



## Twoboyz

Hi GF's,

With my fast growing collection of Dooney's, I am facing a storage problem and am trying to find the best solution. I'm wondering what you all do for storage.   I don't have a spare bedroom or a walk-in closet so I am very short on space.  I'm quickly learning that stuffed handbags take up a lot of room! I was thinking I have all of these beautiful bags that I love so much, but they are all hidden away in my armoire.  I was thinking why not get something I could display a few of them in.  I saw on some youtube that some ladies were storing their handbags in glass display cabinets. I thought this might be a nice solution.  It would give me easy access to some of my favorites, while seeing them as well.  What do you guys think?  Would you do this?   Would you worry about them being stored out in the light?  

Here is a display cabinet I found at Ikea.  It even has an insert for a light in the top.  Wouldn't that be beautiful?  Would you worry about the light damaging or discoloring the leather?  I'd love to do this, but not at the expense of damaging my bags.  What you you ladies do for storage? Thanks 

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10119206/


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi GF's,
> 
> With my fast growing collection of Dooney's, I am facing a storage problem and am trying to find the best solution. I'm wondering what you all do for storage.   I don't have a spare bedroom or a walk-in closet so I am very short on space.  I'm quickly learning that stuffed handbags take up a lot of room! I was thinking I have all of these beautiful bags that I love so much, but they are all hidden away in my armoire.  I was thinking why not get something I could display a few of them in.  I saw on some youtube that some ladies were storing their handbags in glass display cabinets. I thought this might be a nice solution.  It would give me easy access to some of my favorites, while seeing them as well.  What do you guys think?  Would you do this?   Would you worry about them being stored out in the light?
> 
> Here is a display cabinet I found at Ikea.  It even has an insert for a light in the top.  Wouldn't that be beautiful?  Would you worry about the light damaging or discoloring the leather?  I'd love to do this, but not at the expense of damaging my bags.  What you you ladies do for storage? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10119206/



Ohhhh, that's a nice cabinet and the bags would look great in it. 

I personally like the idea of storing them in a "see through" cabinet but the exposure to direct sunlight would worry me, especially with Flo bags and that seems to be a majority of what your bags are. I would worry about the leather fading.


----------



## suntenya

I have mine in dust bags standing up on the bottom of my closet, but I am running out of room too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I like the cabinet but you would need several. Right?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ohhhh, that's a nice cabinet and the bags would look great in it.
> 
> I personally like the idea of storing them in a "see through" cabinet but the exposure to direct sunlight would worry me, especially with Flo bags and that seems to be a majority of what your bags are. I would worry about the leather fading.


I have mine in my closet in dust bags and others in large boot boxes in dust bags on the floor because I ran out of space up top.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I have been looking at this one for my spare room

http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMaid-36-in-2-Door-Raised-Panel-Storage-Cabinet-12316/100168852


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ohhhh, that's a nice cabinet and the bags would look great in it.
> 
> I personally like the idea of storing them in a "see through" cabinet but the exposure to direct sunlight would worry me, especially with Flo bags and that seems to be a majority of what your bags are. I would worry about the leather fading.



Yeah, that was my worry too.  I might skip the glass cabinet and get something slim like this but enclosed.  I'm very limited on space.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I like the cabinet but you would need several. Right?





crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have been looking at this one for my spare room
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMaid-36-in-2-Door-Raised-Panel-Storage-Cabinet-12316/100168852



Haha, yes ideally I would need several.  I was thinking I could showcase four of my favorites, or change it up based on the season and what I would use most often.  Then I wouldn't have to switch them in and out of dustbags.  Half the time I don't know where the one I'm looking for is, because I have them in underbed storage containers on top of my armoire.  I'd love for them to be visible so I could just grab and go.

I like that closetmaid.  It looks really nice and it's still relatively inexpensive. I think it would be perfect.  I'm thinking too if they are in a cabinet like that, they wouldn't always necessarily need to be in their dustbags, which is a plus for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for your input everyone.  It seems like space is a common problem among the Dooneynistas.


----------



## Nebo

I like that glass cabinet for bags you will be wearing trough the week, lets say. For all the others check billy with glass doors, I think its called billy valbo.I have the one with  plastic/wood doors in my laundry/entry room for shoes and I tried to put my bags to check how would they fit. It can hold around 10 to 15 bags deppending on the size of the bags. These bookcases are pretty slim and dont take much space. Im gonna have two in the closet. One for bags, other one for shoes. If they will not fit in the closet, one will go in the bedroom, turned away from the window.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I like that glass cabinet for bags you will be wearing trough the week, lets say. For all the others check billy with glass doors, I think its called billy valbo.I have the one with  plastic/wood doors in my laundry/entry room for shoes and I tried to put my bags to check how would they fit. It can hold around 10 to 15 bags deppending on the size of the bags. These bookcases are pretty slim and dont take much space. Im gonna have two in the closet. One for bags, other one for shoes. If they will not fit in the closet, one will go in the bedroom, turned away from the window.



Thanks Nebo, I'll look at that one.  There is also the one that goes with my armoire.  It's a slim one, but I need something not as deep due to lack of space.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I like that glass cabinet for bags you will be wearing trough the week, lets say. For all the others check billy with glass doors, I think its called billy valbo.I have the one with  plastic/wood doors in my laundry/entry room for shoes and I tried to put my bags to check how would they fit. It can hold around 10 to 15 bags deppending on the size of the bags. These bookcases are pretty slim and dont take much space. Im gonna have two in the closet. One for bags, other one for shoes. If they will not fit in the closet, one will go in the bedroom, turned away from the window.



This one is pretty.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49902649/#/S09898649


----------



## suntenya

Twoboyz said:


> This one is pretty.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S49902649/#/S09898649


That's really pretty!!


----------



## Nebo

Yes, that is the one. They are not too deep at all. Here is a picture of mine ( plastic/wood doors) in the laundry room, so you can have a feeling of the bookcase IRL. 

You think the bags would be ok displayed in something like that ( glass doors), without the dust bags, if the sun doesnt hit them at all? I would love to do something like that in the bedroom and look at the bags every day


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yes, that is the one. They are not too deep at all. Here is a picture of mine ( plastic/wood doors) in the laundry room, so you can have a feeling of the bookcase IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> You think the bags would be ok displayed in something like that ( glass doors), without the dust bags, if the sun doesnt hit them at all? I would love to do something like that in the bedroom and look at the bags every day




That's a nice cabinet. Thanks for posting the picture. I don't know, I winder too if they would be okay. My bedroom gets pretty bright,but I don't think any direct sun would be shining on it. Plus the windows are supposed to have UV filters too right?  I'm going to google it and see.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Hi GF's,
> 
> 
> 
> With my fast growing collection of Dooney's, I am facing a storage problem and am trying to find the best solution. I'm wondering what you all do for storage.   I don't have a spare bedroom or a walk-in closet so I am very short on space.  I'm quickly learning that stuffed handbags take up a lot of room! I was thinking I have all of these beautiful bags that I love so much, but they are all hidden away in my armoire.  I was thinking why not get something I could display a few of them in.  I saw on some youtube that some ladies were storing their handbags in glass display cabinets. I thought this might be a nice solution.  It would give me easy access to some of my favorites, while seeing them as well.  What do you guys think?  Would you do this?   Would you worry about them being stored out in the light?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a display cabinet I found at Ikea.  It even has an insert for a light in the top.  Wouldn't that be beautiful?  Would you worry about the light damaging or discoloring the leather?  I'd love to do this, but not at the expense of damaging my bags.  What you you ladies do for storage? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10119206/




Heeey, I have that glass cabinet collecting dust in my garage. I used to have a crazy over-the-top Betty Boop collection and bought it for that. Never used it for that then I moved and never used it all. Lol. I might take it out of retirement and use it for my bags. The corner in my room doesn't get any light at all so I don't think I need to worry about that. It's better than lined up on the foot of my bed. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

I googled it and found Seton's recent post about her royal blue florentine bag and now I'm thinking it's not such a good idea. Here is the thread and post.  Sorry I'm in my iphone and can't post the link. 

HOME CONTEMPORARY DESIGNERS DOONEY & BOURKE FLORENTINES - PATINA, BURNISHING, FADING, ETC.

HORROR!

I just took out my Royal Blue flo which has been in storage for over a yr in its blue BD dust bag. I have complained about the cheap DB dustbags before but figured it's a blue bag in a blue dustbag, what can happen? Well, it looks like light filtered constantly thru the cheap material and the bag has BROWNED! It barely looks blue, it's the color of dirty ocean water. It's raining today or I would take a pic. I dont want what just happened to me to happen to others since the flo line seems to be so popular here.

So, I have opened a new thread so that we can all share our experiences of the caring of the flo line.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I googled it and found Seton's recent post about her royal blue florentine bag and now I'm thinking it's not such a good idea. Here is the thread and post.  Sorry I'm in my iphone and can't post the link.
> 
> HOME CONTEMPORARY DESIGNERS DOONEY & BOURKE FLORENTINES - PATINA, BURNISHING, FADING, ETC.
> 
> HORROR!
> 
> I just took out my Royal Blue flo which has been in storage for over a yr in its blue BD dust bag. I have complained about the cheap DB dustbags before but figured it's a blue bag in a blue dustbag, what can happen? Well, it looks like light filtered constantly thru the cheap material and the bag has BROWNED! It barely looks blue, it's the color of dirty ocean water. It's raining today or I would take a pic. I dont want what just happened to me to happen to others since the flo line seems to be so popular here.
> 
> So, I have opened a new thread so that we can all share our experiences of the caring of the flo line.




Yeah, I remember reading this post. And she had it in the dust bag. Scary.


----------



## suntenya

I just read the thread and I am wondering why so many people decided to use white cotton pillowcases instead of the blue dust bags? Wouldn't light filter through a while pillowcase too? Or was it just to prevent any blue dye transfer?


----------



## Twoboyz

I think maybe the dye transfer and the fact that the Dooney dustbags seem sort of mesh like, not a solid cotton.


----------



## Nebo

I think if they are in a cabinet so they dont get dust on it and away from direct sunlight- we should be pretty safe.  Now I have them in cotton dust bags on the top shelf in the closet, but that shelf is just gonna get smaller and smaller  Plus, all those lovely walk in closet pictures have their high end designer bags displayed like that. So if sun is the only factor, maybe we can work around it, find the darkest corner in the room


----------



## princess_xoxo

I Have This Exact One From IKEA. I Purchased It A Few Years Ago And It's Still Going Strong.

Klingsbo Glass Door Cabinet - It Even Comes With Lock & Keys!


----------



## Nebo

That would be pretty storage for purses and clutches. I love IKEA stuff


----------



## Twoboyz

princess_xoxo said:


> I Have This Exact One From IKEA. I Purchased It A Few Years Ago And It's Still Going Strong.
> 
> Klingsbo Glass Door Cabinet - It Even Comes With Lock & Keys!
> 
> View attachment 2596042




That's really nice. So you've had no issues after having your bags in there for a few years? It must be so nice being able to see them all the time.


----------



## princess_xoxo

Twoboyz said:


> That's really nice. So you've had no issues after having your bags in there for a few years? It must be so nice being able to see them all the time.



Nope, no issues at all. I've been very happy with it. 

Best of luck with your search!


----------



## Twoboyz

princess_xoxo said:


> Nope, no issues at all. I've been very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck with your search!




Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Yes, that is the one. They are not too deep at all. Here is a picture of mine ( plastic/wood doors) in the laundry room, so you can have a feeling of the bookcase IRL.
> 
> You think the bags would be ok displayed in something like that ( glass doors), without the dust bags, if the sun doesnt hit them at all? I would love to do something like that in the bedroom and look at the bags every day


I like that. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I like that. Where did you get it from?



This is Ikea billy bookcase with doors. Costs 109 without tax, I think.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

suntenya said:


> I just read the thread and I am wondering why so many people decided to use white cotton pillowcases instead of the blue dust bags? Wouldn't light filter through a while pillowcase too? Or was it just to prevent any blue dye transfer?


 

I dont use the D & B dustbags - first they are way to big  and i am scared of the blue transfer- I use coach dusbags but since but since I am running out I need to get some white pillowcases.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> This is Ikea billy bookcase with doors. Costs 109 without tax, I think.


 

Thanks - Gotta check this one out!!!


----------



## dcooney4

I do not have a walk in either so I put white plastic cubes on top of my shelves in the closets. This way bags can go in the cubes and on top of the cubes. I also have them organized by color so that when I reach for a dust bag I know what is in it. I don't have just dooney so by separating by bag color it makes it so much easier then keeping all the dooneys together.


----------



## Twoboyz

dcooney4 said:


> I do not have a walk in either so I put white plastic cubes on top of my shelves in the closets. This way bags can go in the cubes and on top of the cubes. I also have them organized by color so that when I reach for a dust bag I know what is in it. I don't have just dooney so by separating by bag color it makes it so much easier then keeping all the dooneys together.




That's a great idea. I think keeping them organized would be helpful. I haven't put much effort into that.  Of course this is still kind of new to me. Before this I would be the one who carried the same bag for 6 months or a year.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just saw this on the QVC presentation. It was so pretty! How I wish I had a big enough house for something like this


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I just saw this on the QVC presentation. It was so pretty! How I wish I had a big enough house for something like this
> 
> View attachment 2602954




TB... I was thinking the same thing when I saw it during the presentation. That's gorgeous. And you can change it up every so often to give it a different look and showcase diff bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... I was thinking the same thing when I saw it during the presentation. That's gorgeous. And you can change it up every so often to give it a different look and showcase diff bags.




Yup!  Absolutely love it.


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> I just saw this on the QVC presentation. It was so pretty! How I wish I had a big enough house for something like this
> 
> View attachment 2602954



Cue drooling face.


----------



## Nebo

The cube thingy looks a lot like the largest expedit from ikea. I like it a whole lot.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> The cube thingy looks a lot like the largest expedit from ikea. I like it a whole lot.




I have the largest expedit. It's really nice. Too bad they don't have it anymore. I should have bought 2 but I thought one would be enough.


I'll be out soon but when I'm back I'll take pics.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I have the largest expedit. It's really nice. Too bad they don't have it anymore. I should have bought 2 but I thought one would be enough.
> 
> 
> I'll be out soon but when I'm back I'll take pics.




Thanks MaryBel. I have two Kallax in the black/brown. I was actually thinking of using this with the door inserts, which I still might do. I'm just not sure. Here is mine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel. I have two Kallax in the black/brown. I was actually thinking of using this with the door inserts, which I still might do. I'm just not sure. Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 2603972




Oh that is beautiful!! I can't wait to move to a larger place so I can gave room for something like that.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel. I have two Kallax in the black/brown. I was actually thinking of using this with the door inserts, which I still might do. I'm just not sure. Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 2603972


Lolololo. I just got this yesterday


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh that is beautiful!! I can't wait to move to a larger place so I can gave room for something like that.




Thank you  Haha, funny you should say that. My house is tiny! It doesn't take up too much room.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolololo. I just got this yesterday




Haha funny. I love this thing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Haha funny. I love this thing.


Me too. Got it for extra storage for kitchen


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you  Haha, funny you should say that. My house is tiny! It doesn't take up too much room.




Oh ok. Lol... It looks sorta big from the picture. Do you think bags (like your Stanwich?) would fit comfortably in it?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh ok. Lol... It looks sorta big from the picture. Do you think bags (like your Stanwich?) would fit comfortably in it?




Unfortunately only like this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Unfortunately only like this.
> 
> View attachment 2604237




Wow!!!! Beautiful... You are such a tortureist. Lol. Well she still looks beautiful, especially against that dark brown.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!!! Beautiful... You are such a tortureist. Lol. Well she still looks beautiful, especially against that dark brown.




Haha, sorry. Not trying to torrure, just help you out.


----------



## coachinut

Twoboyz said:


> Unfortunately only like this.
> 
> View attachment 2604237



That is one stunning bag. It's making me rethink about getting the Clayton (which I can justify right now!  )


----------



## Twoboyz

coachinut said:


> That is one stunning bag. It's making me rethink about getting the Clayton (which I can justify right now!  )




Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

Here's a pic of my expedit


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG! That's a lot of bags!! Are they all Dooney??? I love how all your dust bags match.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit




WOW! I'm speechless! Do I spy a little peek of violet in the corner! Also love the chevron sitting there all proud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG! That's a lot of bags!! Are they all Dooney??? I love how all your dust bags match.





No, all of these are coach, that's why the dust bags match.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> WOW! I'm speechless! Do I spy a little peek of violet in the corner! Also love the chevron sitting there all proud. Thanks for sharing.





 Actually the purse room is a bit messy right now and that's why you noticed a violet skirt on the corner. I know, you must be wondering what's the skirt doing on top of a purse. I know. The skirt was in the same box as some scarfs and things that went to that room and I haven't moved it. The skirt is pleated so I didn't want it to get the pleats all messed up so I left it resting on top of the bags for the time being (I'm in the process of switching winter and summer clothes).


The chevron tote is just sitting there because I haven't found a place for it. I have a few other bags just sitting on the floor. Need to finish organizing that room, but the closet switch is taking my free time.


----------



## coachinut

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit



So... may I shop in your purse closet?


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit



Those are beautifully organized and all matchy matchy with their dust bags! That is a whole lot of bags, lady!  Love how you used the expedit for storing. Im still thinking of one Billy bookcase with glass doors in the bedroom so they can all be nicely seen. Husband of Mine actually agreed to that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Those are beautifully organized and all matchy matchy with their dust bags! That is a whole lot of bags, lady!  Love how you used the expedit for storing. Im still thinking of one Billy bookcase with glass doors in the bedroom so they can all be nicely seen. Husband of Mine actually agreed to that.




If you do decide to get it I would love to see it when it's all set up.  thanks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> No, all of these are coach, that's why the dust bags match.


 
wowoza now lets see the dooney !!!!
Love love this pic


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> If you do decide to get it I would love to see it when it's all set up.  thanks




Sure will. Im still working on the living room/dinning room area, so bedroom is on a little hold. But, I got the green light from hubby to  display them like that, so thats awesome. I really thought he will veto me on that- too feminine and such


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Sure will. Im still working on the living room/dinning room area, so bedroom is on a little hold. But, I got the green light from hubby to  display them like that, so thats awesome. I really thought he will veto me on that- too feminine and such




That was very nice of him. A few years ago I made my hubby box up his "memorabilia" and put it in the garage. It was a big point of contention. That was when I was still trying to make our lower level family room a real family space, and his memorabilia didn't quite go with the decor  I have long given up on that and it has become his space. So he gets to bring it back out and I get my purse display  don't you just love compromise?


----------



## Trudysmom

I would miss seeing all of my purses if they were in bags. I love to see them all on display. I keep them all stuffed and lined up so I can see them.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I would miss seeing all of my purses if they were in bags. I love to see them all on display. I keep them all stuffed and lined up so I can see them.




That's ideally how is like to store them. I bet it's nice to be able to see them all while trying to pick one for an outfit.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Those are beautifully organized and all matchy matchy with their dust bags! That is a whole lot of bags, lady!  Love how you used the expedit for storing. Im still thinking of one Billy bookcase with glass doors in the bedroom so they can all be nicely seen. Husband of Mine actually agreed to that.





Thanks GF!
I had to organize them by brand since other wise they will be difficult to id. I have bags together by style and in the same row. Makes it easier to locate one. 
Yes, I have way too many, but I love them all!


Your idea of the Billy bookcase is awesome. That way you can display them without their dust bags. Nice of your DH to agree! Can't wait to see the pics when you get it!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> wowoza now lets see the dooney !!!!
> Love love this pic





Thanks GF! I will take pics of the rest soon. The room is a bit messy so once they are in their proper place and not on the floor.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! I will take pics of the rest soon. The room is a bit messy so once they are in their proper place and not on the floor.


Love your avatar purse.


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Love your avatar purse.





thanks! I can see why 
You have an awesome family of pocket satchels!


----------



## macde90

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit


 Oh.MY.LANTA!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... I have about 11 boxes of handbags that I just put in storage for now. I'll probably be making trips to the storage daily to change out. Lol... 

My question is... Do you all think they will be ok for about a month? I hate to lug all those boxes around and try to find somewhere for them to go but don't want my bags ruined either. They are in their dust bags and the light colored ones are also wrapped in tissue paper if I thought they may get transfer from the dust bags. I saw a post earlier about the dust bags and the sun/storing (that got ruined)  but couldn't find it. I think it was posted by Seton. Keep in mind that I'm in weather that can reach the high 90's/100's and my storage is not temp controlled. Just wanted to know what you all would do if you were in my situation. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... I have about 11 boxes of handbags that I just put in storage for now. I'll probably be making trips to the storage daily to change out. Lol...
> 
> My question is... Do you all think they will be ok for about a month? I hate to lug all those boxes around and try to find somewhere for them to go but don't want my bags ruined either. They are in their dust bags and the light colored ones are also wrapped in tissue paper if I thought they may get transfer from the dust bags. I saw a post earlier about the dust bags and the sun/storing (that got ruined)  but couldn't find it. I think it was posted by Seton. Keep in mind that I'm in weather that can reach the high 90's/100's and my storage is not temp controlled. Just wanted to know what you all would do if you were in my situation. Thanks ladies!



My concern would be more for mice than the temperatures... that's a big issue in Missouri. I've seen so many nice things destroyed by mice (or even s*a*es!) , even in metropolitan areas  light shouldn't be an issue inside the storage. I would also check into whether or not renters insurance is available and make sure none of the boxes are on concrete. You don't want any condensation/moisture damage.

We are hot and humid in St Louis too... and it can be more destructive than you think. Not to mention heavy Florida rains.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> My concern would be more for mice than the temperatures... that's a big issue in Missouri. I've seen so many nice things destroyed by mice (or even s*a*es!) , even in metropolitan areas  light shouldn't be an issue inside the storage. I would also check into whether or not renters insurance is available and make sure none of the boxes are on concrete. You don't want any condensation/moisture damage.
> 
> We are hot and humid in St Louis too... and it can be more destructive than you think. Not to mention heavy Florida rains.




Ahhh, thank u! I didn't think about animals (s*a...)... Too cute) and rain and possible leaking. &#128515;. I have renters insurance so I think I'm safe there but wouldn't want the inconvenience of having to replace. I have bonds with my bags. Lol. I'm getting nervous so I think I might find somewhere to take them. I would be devastated if something happened to them because I was careless. Thanks so much GG. You gave me some more insight. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, thank u! I didn't think about animals (s*a...)... Too cute) and rain and possible leaking. &#128515;. I have renters insurance so I think I'm safe there but wouldn't want the inconvenience of having to replace. I have bonds with my bags. Lol. I'm getting nervous so I think I might find somewhere to take them. I would be devastated if something happened to them because I was careless. Thanks so much GG. You gave me some more insight. &#128515;




I'd be nervous to leave them In storage. I think I'd rather have to climb over boxes in my living room or bedroom for awhile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'd be nervous to leave them In storage. I think I'd rather have to climb over boxes in my living room or bedroom for awhile.




I agree but I'm the process of looking for houses/place to stay that's why I have it in storage and it may take awhile. Sighing!!!


----------



## Nebo

Love, hope you find your new place soon. Hope you are not stressing too much. Just give it little time and everything will click in its place. Destiny favors the brave


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Love, hope you find your new place soon. Hope you are not stressing too much. Just give it little time and everything will click in its place. Destiny favors the brave



Well said Nebo, well said!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Love, hope you find your new place soon. Hope you are not stressing too much. Just give it little time and everything will click in its place. Destiny favors the brave




Thanks so much Nebo! I am starting to stress a little but like you said, things will click in its place. &#128515; thanks for the pick me upper. I needed it. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Well said Nebo, well said!




Thanks so much GG!!! &#128515;


----------



## Ms.Library

Oh no, I shouldn't have looked at this thread!  I am now imagining my 2nd bedroom as a purse room!  Great storage ideas!   I love the idea of having them on display behind glass doors.  I currently keep mine in my armoire but I can't see them in there!  
PcanTannedBty, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> Oh no, I shouldn't have looked at this thread!  I am now imagining my 2nd bedroom as a purse room!  Great storage ideas!   I love the idea of having them on display behind glass doors.  I currently keep mine in my armoire but I can't see them in there!
> PcanTannedBty, I hope everything works out for you.




It's so hard when you can't see them..... I'd love a purse room!


----------



## Nebo

I hope by winter I'll have our bedroom set up and that glass bookcase for bags. I think it would just look pretty. Husband of Mine still hasnt changed his mind, so thats good ))


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I got my bag cabinet but photo will not upload. Ughhhh


----------



## Nebo

Try to resize it. The width and the height cant be over 1500 pxl.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Try to resize it. The width and the height cant be over 1500 pxl.


I did ;(


----------



## Nebo

Hope you figure it out, so we can see it


----------



## Twoboyz

I want to see too.


----------



## Twoboyz

I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday  

CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Looks nice and convenient, TB.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday
> 
> CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?
> 
> View attachment 2790896



Love it!!  Your bags look great in it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Sarah and T!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday
> 
> CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?
> 
> View attachment 2790896


 
 I like this alot
I will try to upload a pic today - I had my cabinet for a while now


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I like this alot
> I will try to upload a pic today - I had my cabinet for a while now




Thanks C! I'd love to see yours.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday
> 
> CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?
> 
> View attachment 2790896




It looks really pretty TB!


Maybe you can fit more if you put the bags completely sideways or if not completely sideways, maybe just a bit sideways, all on the same direction and a bit overlapped?


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday
> 
> CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?
> 
> View attachment 2790896



I love this, TB! Are you sure you cant squeeze  ine one more, lol. Maybe one thats half the width of this one? I like the idea of having the seasonal bags out. We still haven't started on the bedroom decor and furnishing,  so my plans for bag/ shoe storage is still on hold.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It looks really pretty TB!
> 
> 
> Maybe you can fit more if you put the bags completely sideways or if not completely sideways, maybe just a bit sideways, all on the same direction and a bit overlapped?




Thanks MaryBel and thanks for the suggestion. I'll play around with it some more when I get home. The problem is it's only 11" deep so when I turned them on more of an angle they stick out. I normally wouldn't mind but the space to walk through is already tight enough and I can hear DH complaining already...  He was nice and helped me assemble it though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love this, TB! Are you sure you cant squeeze  ine one more, lol. Maybe one thats half the width of this one? I like the idea of having the seasonal bags out. We still haven't started on the bedroom decor and furnishing,  so my plans for bag/ shoe storage is still on hold.




Thanks Nebo! Lol! I might have to try to squeeze one more in. They have a 3 shelf one that I can maybe but up to it and it's shorter so it won't cover up the picture on the wall. I could also squeeze two more on the top, but I'm trying to avoid as much dust as possible. I can't wait to see yours when you start the remodel.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel and thanks for the suggestion. I'll play around with it some more when I get home. The problem is it's only 11" deep so when I turned them on more of an angle they stick out. I normally wouldn't mind but the space to walk through is already tight enough and I can hear DH complaining already...  He was nice and helped me assemble it though.




In that case I think you maybe can fit 3 instead of 2 in each shelf in you try them a bit sideways but not completely and all in the same direction and a bit overlapped.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> In that case I think you maybe can fit 3 instead of 2 in each shelf in you try them a bit sideways but not completely and all in the same direction and a bit overlapped.




Great suggestion. I'm going to try that.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks C! I'd love to see yours.


 
Soon as I get home I will try and upload


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday
> 
> CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?
> 
> View attachment 2790896




That's really nice TB!!! So organized looking and you get to look at them. I was just thinking I need to do down thing with mine because it's such a pain playing the guessing game every morning trying to remember what bag is which since I keep them in dust bags. I have them in ABC order by color but that also a pain. &#128513;.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's really nice TB!!! So organized looking and you get to look at them. I was just thinking I need to do down thing with mine because it's such a pain playing the guessing game every morning trying to remember what bag is which since I keep them in dust bags. I have them in ABC order by color but that also a pain. &#128513;.




Thanks Pcan! I had the same issue. I had a hard time remembering what I had and then trying to visualize it with outfits, then trying to find it...etc. This makes it so much easier.  I can even add more if I do what MaryBel suggested by putting 3 on each shelf slanted in the same direction.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> In that case I think you maybe can fit 3 instead of 2 in each shelf in you try them a bit sideways but not completely and all in the same direction and a bit overlapped.




Your suggestion works  I can probably add 5 more. I'll sacrifice a little bit of the display, but maybe I'll switch it up on a couple shelves. Thanks GF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks C! I'd love to see yours.


 
Here you go - got it from homedepot!

It is a lil messy ;(


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here you go - got it from homedepot!
> 
> It is a lil messy ;(




I love it C! I like the closed cabinet because the bags are closed away and safe from dust. You almost don't even need dust bags if you wanted to see your bags right when you open it. I'm still a little worried about dust but I won't keep them out long and I'll dust them off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I love it C! I like the closed cabinet because the bags are closed away and safe from dust. You almost don't even need dust bags if you wanted to see your bags right when you open it. I'm still a little worried about dust but I won't keep them out long and I'll dust them off.


 
Thank you - I never thought about showing them - it is just a habit to put them in the dust bags


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Your suggestion works  I can probably add 5 more. I'll sacrifice a little bit of the display, but maybe I'll switch it up on a couple shelves. Thanks GF!





I'm glad it worked! 
You will need the space for all those GILIs!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday
> 
> CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?
> 
> View attachment 2790896



Well that will do it It is pretty to look at and nice to be able to see a large choice of bags with one glance.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here you go - got it from homedepot!
> 
> It is a lil messy ;(



It looks really neat to me!!!
Great closet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> It looks really neat to me!!!
> Great closet.


Thank you lol and that is just for coach. Lololol


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm glad it worked!
> You will need the space for all those GILIs!




Thanks! I'll have to make room for them. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Well that will do it It is pretty to look at and nice to be able to see a large choice of bags with one glance.




Thanks Hopi! I love seeing them.


----------



## Nebo

Great solution cfc! All you ladies have soooo many bags, it makes me feel good to point that out to Husband of mine when he decides  to mention the size of mine.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Great solution cfc! All you ladies have soooo many bags, it makes me feel good to point that out to Husband of mine when he decides  to mention the size of mine.


 

thank you


----------



## lonesomeoctober

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thank you


hi dear dooneyistas

haven't figured out the storage thing yet.   but this idea helped me:  i bag my bags, tag them with a manila type tag with wired.. (sorta like a toe tag, sigh)... then number them.  

record number, brief description -( dooney, zip-zip, t- moro) etc.   

at least this way i know what i have and where it is... my bags have taken over the mbr closet and the guest room.    my dh and dd just roll their eyes...


----------



## Twoboyz

lonesomeoctober said:


> hi dear dooneyistas
> 
> haven't figured out the storage thing yet.   but this idea helped me:  i bag my bags, tag them with a manila type tag with wired.. (sorta like a toe tag, sigh)... then number them.
> 
> record number, brief description -( dooney, zip-zip, t- moro) etc.
> 
> at least this way i know what i have and where it is... my bags have taken over the mbr closet and the guest room.    my dh and dd just roll their eyes...




That's a really good system, very organized. My DH rolls his eyes too and makes fun of me constantly. I guess I'd rather it be that than nagging at me


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Twoboyz said:


> That's a really good system, very organized. My DH rolls his eyes too and makes fun of me constantly. I guess I'd rather it be that than nagging at me


thanks, tbz!!

it's really a case of self-preservation.  couldn't remember what all exactly i had a few times...

which did lead to some spousely upset, lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lonesomeoctober said:


> hi dear dooneyistas
> 
> haven't figured out the storage thing yet.   but this idea helped me:  i bag my bags, tag them with a manila type tag with wired.. (sorta like a toe tag, sigh)... then number them.
> 
> record number, brief description -( dooney, zip-zip, t- moro) etc.
> 
> at least this way i know what i have and where it is... my bags have taken over the mbr closet and the guest room.    my dh and dd just roll their eyes...


Very organized. I just touch and feel. Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

No good solution,  but I loved this thread.  My handbags are in color coded pillow cases (that match the color of the bag).  Due to lack of space (or maybe just too many handbags),  they are stacked on top of each other floor to ceiling in my walk in closet.  Not a good way to store handbags, and it makes them difficult to get.  But the matching colored pillow cases  help.   I buy them at flea markets or Christmas tree shop.  Considering the cost of the handbags,  it's worth it to spend an extra few dollars for the storage bag... but $4 a pillow case is my limit.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> No good solution,  but I loved this thread.  My handbags are in color coded pillow cases (that match the color of the bag).  Due to lack of space (or maybe just too many handbags),  they are stacked on top of each other floor to ceiling in my walk in closet.  Not a good way to store handbags, and it makes them difficult to get.  But the matching colored pillow cases  help.   I buy them at flea markets or Christmas tree shop.  Considering the cost of the handbags,  it's worth it to spend an extra few dollars for the storage bag... but $4 a pillow case is my limit.




That's a great idea LJ. It makes it easier than a bunch of blue dust bags.


----------



## lovethatduck

Here's my repurposed media shelves--DVDs double stacked to make room for Dooneys. These are the ones that I reach for on a regular basis, and are structured enough to "sit up".  Some other are "hanging" around nearby, still others are "sleeping" in their dust cloths in the closet.

Oh, and I left some in San Francisco during my summer stay.&#128533;


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Here's my repurposed media shelves--DVDs double stacked to make room for Dooneys. These are the ones that I reach for on a regular basis, and are structured enough to "sit up".  Some other are "hanging" around nearby, still others are "sleeping" in their dust cloths in the closet.
> 
> Oh, and I left some in San Francisco during my summer stay.&#128533;



Looks great LTD! I love how they are staged, all sprinkled among the media and shoes.  It's a great display idea.  You left some behind? Eeek! Hopefully they are not lost for good.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Looks great LTD! I love how they are staged, all sprinkled among the media and shoes.  It's a great display idea.  You left some behind? Eeek! Hopefully they are not lost for good.



Good morning, TB .

Sorry, I should clarify--these were bags I left at first son's apartment. They're neatly boxed and tucked in a closet. From there, I flew to second son's in NY, then home. So, I've got these that are "stranded" in CA--for now.  I'll rescue thrm next trip out.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Good morning, TB .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should clarify--these were bags I left at first son's apartment. They're neatly boxed and tucked in a closet. From there, I flew to second son's in NY, then home. So, I've got these that are "stranded" in CA--for now.  I'll rescue thrm next trip out.




Whew! I'm glad they are safe and sound.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nice collection.  And it's great that you can see and enjoy the handbags everyday.


----------



## lovethatduck

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nice collection.  And it's great that you can see and enjoy the handbags everyday.



Thanks,  LJ!

The media shelves are in my bedroom. Love having  my favorite books, cds, and dvds in there with me. I can always curl up with whichever for a relaxing evening.  Now, I can quickly grab or change out whichever Dooney suits my mood.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm thinking about displaying (on a bookshelf like display) my bags like TwoBoyz and some of you other ladies but have a concern...

How do you control dust, like in the creases by the handles or anywhere where dust can settle. Have you all found dust an issue or how do you maintain your bags being displayed?? That's the only thing holding me back from getting storage shelves. 

Help!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm thinking about displaying (on a bookshelf like display) my bags like TwoBoyz and some of you other ladies but have a concern...
> 
> How do you control dust, like in the creases by the handles or anywhere where dust can settle. Have you all found dust an issue or how do you maintain your bags being displayed?? That's the only thing holding me back from getting storage shelves.
> 
> Help!!!




I have a little concern about dust too. However I get so much enjoyment out of seeing them there everyday that I deal with it. I just do what Laurie 49LDavis said she does. I stiffer them once a week with a clean swifter duster. I don't display my nubuk bag and my florentine, though right now I do have my Stanwich out because I was using it last week. Mostly I've got the pebbled leather and coated cotton out which can be easily wiped clean. I just really like seeing them. It makes me happy.  

If you go through with it and decide you don't feel comfortable with it you can always put them in their dustbags and display those. I've also seen a YouTuber who folds the dust bag and lays it over the top of the bag just to keep the dust off a little bit. That might be a way to still see them and protect them a little bit at the same time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I have a little concern about dust too. However I get so much enjoyment out of seeing them there everyday that I deal with it. I just do what Laurie 49LDavis said she does. I stiffer them once a week with a clean swifter duster. I don't display my nubuk bag and my florentine, though right now I do have my Stanwich out because I was using it last week. Mostly I've got the pebbled leather and coated cotton out which can be easily wiped clean. I just really like seeing them. It makes me happy.
> 
> If you go through with it and decide you don't feel comfortable with it you can always put them in their dustbags and display those. I've also seen a YouTuber who folds the dust bag and lays it over the top of the bag just to keep the dust off a little bit. That might be a way to still see them and protect them a little bit at the same time.




Yeah, I think it's so worth it to see them displayed but the solution you mentioned about covering with dust bags is a great idea too. At this point, anything is better than how I gave them stored now... In dust bags on the floor. I haven't figured out what to do with them since u moved to my new place last month.


----------



## Twoboyz

I think you'll love it. I hope you're loving your new place too.


----------



## Bayou Minou

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit




Whoa!!!  I always wondered how you stored all those bags.  You rock!

I came across this old thread while in search of a way to store all of my bags.  I think you just gave me some inspiration to clean out that spare bedroom!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit



I had to see what Bayou M. was commenting on. I had no idea. 
MaryBel...this is an amazing sight....and site. You must be a pursefessional.

Another word does come to mind.  I N T E R V E N T I O N. 
Just having a little fun. Yes, I am jealous, too. 

Well, I have been looking into a solution for tagging dust bags because it has been driving me crazy. Looks like you and others would benefit from my potential solution as well. 

Stay tuned. Working on some helpful and economical options.


----------



## Nebo

I really wanted to use glass billy bookcases from ikea, but we went with some furniture from havertys which is more warm,medium brown. It just wouldnt match. Hopefully Ill find something this year, I would love to look at them every day


----------



## immigratty

lovethatduck said:


> Here's my repurposed media shelves--DVDs double stacked to make room for Dooneys. These are the ones that I reach for on a regular basis, and are structured enough to "sit up".  Some other are "hanging" around nearby, still others are "sleeping" in their dust cloths in the closet.
> 
> Oh, and I left some in San Francisco during my summer stay.&#128533;



love your bags and LOVE that peachy colored satchel. that is beautiful. What color is that? 



Twoboyz said:


> I finally found a solution that accommodates almost half of my bags. I wish I could fit one more but I don't have anymore room. Its nice because it frees up some much needed closet space. This is the inexpensive Room Essentials 5 shelf bookcase from Target. It's the same one 49LDavis (DooneyDog05 on here) features in her videos, but in the Dark Espresso finish. I like it because it's not too deep so it doesn't take up too much space in my already tight bedroom. I will put the most used bags for each season on it so I can easily grab and try on with outfits. I love seeing my bags everyday
> 
> CfC, how is yours looking? Can you get that picture to upload yet?
> 
> View attachment 2790896



very nice, so stylish too



MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit



ho-lee cannoli. How many bags do you have? MAN...and that's just ur Coaches, one day I'll be on that level where I need a "purse room" but a question I have is how do u know which one is which? I bag My Guccis, because btw bags and clutches I only have 20, but Dooneys, I leave them unbagged. Do you have everything cataloged? just WOW!! 

I just put mine on a shelves uncovered like so:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> Actually the purse room is a bit messy right now and that's why you noticed a violet skirt on the corner. I know, you must be wondering what's the skirt doing on top of a purse. I know. The skirt was in the same box as some scarfs and things that went to that room and I haven't moved it. The skirt is pleated so I didn't want it to get the pleats all messed up so I left it resting on top of the bags for the time being (I'm in the process of switching winter and summer clothes).
> 
> 
> The chevron tote is just sitting there because I haven't found a place for it. I have a few other bags just sitting on the floor. Need to finish organizing that room, but the closet switch is taking my free time.




"The purse room" ...love it. MaryBel, you're living my dream!


----------



## lovethatduck

"Here's my repurposed media shelves--DVDs double stacked to make room for Dooneys. These are the ones that I reach for on a regular basis, and are structured enough to "sit up". Some other are "hanging" around nearby, still others are "sleeping" in their dust cloths in the closet.

Oh, and I left some in San Francisco during my summer stay.&#128533;
Originally Posted by lovethatduck

love your bags and LOVE that peachy colored satchel. that is beautiful. What color is that?"

Thanks! It's the salmon florentine satchel--huge favorite here last summer.


----------



## MaryBel

Bayou Minou said:


> Whoa!!!  I always wondered how you stored all those bags.  You rock!
> 
> I came across this old thread while in search of a way to store all of my bags.  I think you just gave me some inspiration to clean out that spare bedroom!


 
Thanks!


Oh yeah, clean that spare bedroom and put it to the best use ever...a purse room or a walking closet, a real one, not like the ones most houses have where you can walk inside, true but not much space for anything.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I had to see what Bayou M. was commenting on. I had no idea.
> MaryBel...this is an amazing sight....and site. You must be a pursefessional.
> 
> Another word does come to mind.  I N T E R V E N T I O N.
> Just having a little fun. Yes, I am jealous, too.
> 
> Well, I have been looking into a solution for tagging dust bags because it has been driving me crazy. Looks like you and others would benefit from my potential solution as well.
> 
> Stay tuned. Working on some helpful and economical options.




A pursefessional? I love it!
Thanks YD!


And you are not very wrong on the intervention....I'm intervening myself, but not completely   since I already have a lot and I'm not very good with parting with them, so the best way to limit the grow is to buy less.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> ho-lee cannoli. How many bags do you have? MAN...and that's just ur Coaches, one day I'll be on that level where I need a "purse room" but a question I have is how do u know which one is which? I bag My Guccis, because btw bags and clutches I only have 20, but Dooneys, I leave them unbagged. Do you have everything cataloged? just WOW!!
> 
> I just put mine on a shelves uncovered like so:


 
I have a lot, I haven't counted them recently but from what I remember, the dooneys are 100+ as well as the coaches, and then the M.Kors, the Brahmins, and a few others of several brands...


The bags on the expedit are the coaches but not all of them, I have some on a different shelf and some inside a closet. I kind of know because I store them by style, so for example, one row on the Expedit are just duffles, the next one Candace satchels, etc. So I don't know exactly which one is each but it doesn't take me long to find it.


I'm in the process of moving them and rearranging them in a bigger room. I'm buying 2 more of the Expedits (they are called Kallax or something like that now) to store all my Dooneys and once I have everything rearranged, I will # every little cube of space and then make a catalog, for exemple, the Expedit 1 will be A, then the row 1-5, and the cube 1-5, so for example, if the bag is in the 3rd row, 1st cube, it's location is going to be A31. If it was on the same location but in the expedit 2, it will be B31 and so on. That way I can look at my electronic index w/pic, and see what location it is.


I'd love to have them like yours, out of their covers but I get paranoid about color transfer.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> "The purse room" ...love it. MaryBel, you're living my dream!


 
Thanks Glitter!
I'm moving my purses to a bigger room which would be the purse, shoe and coats room.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I have a lot, I haven't counted them recently but from what I remember, the dooneys are 100+ as well as the coaches, and then the M.Kors, the Brahmins, and a few others of several brands...
> 
> The bags on the expedit are the coaches but not all of them, I have some on a different shelf and some inside a closet. I kind of know because I store them by style, so for example, one row on the Expedit are just duffles, the next one Candace satchels, etc. So I don't know exactly which one is each but it doesn't take me long to find it.
> 
> I'm in the process of moving them and rearranging them in a bigger room. I'm buying 2 more of the Expedits (they are called Kallax or something like that now) to store all my Dooneys and once I have everything rearranged, I will # every little cube of space and then make a catalog, for exemple, the Expedit 1 will be A, then the row 1-5, and the cube 1-5, so for example, if the bag is in the 3rd row, 1st cube, it's location is going to be A31. If it was on the same location but in the expedit 2, it will be B31 and so on. That way I can look at my electronic index w/pic, and see what location it is.



That's a great idea MaryBel. I do like that shelving system. I would like to have mine out of bags, but the dust is hard to control here. I want them to be perfect when I take them out. 

You should have them cataloged for insurance purposes as well. I am working on a DIY solution so that we can see what is in the bag at a glance. This may help you and others. There are some solutions on the internet, but I am trying to keep the cost at a minimum. Give me a bit more time. In the meantime, have you taken photos of each one? If not, might I suggest it at some point. Ideally it should be on a white background. More to come on that.

Another thought, I have been trying to print the web pages of bags I own, so that I have the detailed descriptions, plus if I ever choose to sell any, I have the right info. Wish I started that long ago.

But, can I just say that you do have a heavenly purse room. I don't think I could contain my excitement if I were to enter that room. Maybe you could have showings and charge admission. But more photos in the future would be awesome. Thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> love your bags and LOVE that peachy colored satchel. that is beautiful. What color is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, so stylish too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ho-lee cannoli. How many bags do you have? MAN...and that's just ur Coaches, one day I'll be on that level where I need a "purse room" but a question I have is how do u know which one is which? I bag My Guccis, because btw bags and clutches I only have 20, but Dooneys, I leave them unbagged. Do you have everything cataloged? just WOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just put mine on a shelves uncovered like so:




Thanks IM! I went through a phase where I was worried about dust and covered them up, but I got tired of looking at blue dust bags. Now my spring/summer bags are displayed. I have run out of room officially now!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I have a lot, I haven't counted them recently but from what I remember, the dooneys are 100+ as well as the coaches, and then the M.Kors, the Brahmins, and a few others of several brands...
> 
> 
> The bags on the expedit are the coaches but not all of them, I have some on a different shelf and some inside a closet. I kind of know because I store them by style, so for example, one row on the Expedit are just duffles, the next one Candace satchels, etc. So I don't know exactly which one is each but it doesn't take me long to find it.
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of moving them and rearranging them in a bigger room. I'm buying 2 more of the Expedits (they are called Kallax or something like that now) to store all my Dooneys and once I have everything rearranged, I will # every little cube of space and then make a catalog, for exemple, the Expedit 1 will be A, then the row 1-5, and the cube 1-5, so for example, if the bag is in the 3rd row, 1st cube, it's location is going to be A31. If it was on the same location but in the expedit 2, it will be B31 and so on. That way I can look at my electronic index w/pic, and see what location it is.
> 
> 
> I'd love to have them like yours, out of their covers but I get paranoid about color transfer.




That's a great idea for organization! You almost need something like that to keep track of your very impressive collection. [emoji4]



YankeeDooney said:


> That's a great idea MaryBel. I do like that shelving system. I would like to have mine out of bags, but the dust is hard to control here. I want them to be perfect when I take them out.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have them cataloged for insurance purposes as well. I am working on a DIY solution so that we can see what is in the bag at a glance. This may help you and others. There are some solutions on the internet, but I am trying to keep the cost at a minimum. Give me a bit more time. In the meantime, have you taken photos of each one? If not, might I suggest it at some point. Ideally it should be on a white background. More to come on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thought, I have been trying to print the web pages of bags I own, so that I have the detailed descriptions, plus if I ever choose to sell any, I have the right info. Wish I started that long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> But, can I just say that you do have a heavenly purse room. I don't think I could contain my excitement if I were to enter that room. Maybe you could have showings and charge admission. But more photos in the future would be awesome. Thanks for being a good sport.




Printing out the bag info and specs is a great idea. I think I am going to do that and enclose it in my bag zipper pockets with the registration card, tags, and receipt. Thanks YD!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I have been keeping a spreadsheet on my bags, with details such as model, model number, color, year of release, price, etc. At some point, I will import the photos into my spreadsheet so I have it all in one place.

I like the idea of taking a photo with a white background or even using a white photo box.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> That's a great idea MaryBel. I do like that shelving system. I would like to have mine out of bags, but the dust is hard to control here. I want them to be perfect when I take them out.
> 
> You should have them cataloged for insurance purposes as well. I am working on a DIY solution so that we can see what is in the bag at a glance. This may help you and others. There are some solutions on the internet, but I am trying to keep the cost at a minimum. Give me a bit more time. In the meantime, have you taken photos of each one? If not, might I suggest it at some point. Ideally it should be on a white background. More to come on that.
> 
> Another thought, I have been trying to print the web pages of bags I own, so that I have the detailed descriptions, plus if I ever choose to sell any, I have the right info. Wish I started that long ago.
> 
> But, can I just say that you do have a heavenly purse room. I don't think I could contain my excitement if I were to enter that room. Maybe you could have showings and charge admission. But more photos in the future would be awesome. Thanks for being a good sport.


 
Yeah, having to dust the handbags is a chore I'm happy to live without, so they stay in their dustbags. Also that way they don't run the risk of color transfer, especially the patent ones! 


Yeah, once I have them all together and organized better, I'll get info from the insurance to see exactly what they need to have. 


I've thought of ways to be able to do see what's on each dustbag but it seems the only way it would be to have a transparent dustbag, and I don't know if there's such a fabric that would be transparent enough to see inside but woven so tight so the dust doesn't get in. If you come up with something, let us know!


I'll take pics once the new room is done. I'm so excited that I'm using all my free time to work on it. I'll probably go to ikea tomorrow to get the 2 new shelf systems so I'm hopping some time next week it would be done.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Glitter_pixie said:


> I have been keeping a spreadsheet on my bags, with details such as model, model number, color, year of release, price, etc. At some point, I will import the photos into my spreadsheet so I have it all in one place.
> 
> I like the idea of taking a photo with a white background or even using a white photo box.



That's a great idea too GP! It will turn into a nice catalog system. Yes agree with you on the white photo box. That's what I will do, unless there are professional pix on Dooney.com that I prefer. I will use those in some cases. I actually started saving some in a folder on my desktop.


----------



## TaterTots

Bayou Minou said:


> Whoa!!!  I always wondered how you stored all those bags.  You rock!
> 
> I came across this old thread while in search of a way to store all of my bags.  I think you just gave me some inspiration to clean out that spare bedroom!


 
OOOMMMGGG!!!!  


MB!!!  You are my purse idol!!!!!!!  That my Dear Lady is impressive!!!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> OOOMMMGGG!!!!
> 
> 
> MB!!!  You are my purse idol!!!!!!!  That my Dear Lady is impressive!!!




Thanks TT!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Glitter_pixie said:


> I have been keeping a spreadsheet on my bags, with details such as model, model number, color, year of release, price, etc. At some point, I will import the photos into my spreadsheet so I have it all in one place.
> 
> I like the idea of taking a photo with a white background or even using a white photo box.



I put all mine in a word document with a picture of the bag in the color I have, style number, name of the bag, retail price, what I paid & the date I purchased it. I recently started to include the dimensions in a separate file


----------



## MrsKC

There has to be a better way but I haven't figured it out. All bags are stuffed, put in white pillow cases (if concerned about color transfer ) then placed in a dust bag. Tassels are secured as well.  It is really hard to see what you have and easy to forget what you have......sigh......


----------



## YankeeDooney

*A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*

I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.

1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html

2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.

3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.

4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole. 

5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.

Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit



That's very nice and organized! Okay where are the Dooneys!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





WOW!!!!!! That idea is fabulous. Would love to try it. Hmm....I have never had the pictures on my phone printed anywhere but I bet my son could help me with that. Thank you for the idea and great pictures.  Kc


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




This is great! I love this idea and so simple too! Oh man the bag uses in your example is gorgeous too [emoji7] love that color. Thanks for the explanation and pictures.


----------



## MaryBel

all2joy said:


> That's very nice and organized! Okay where are the Dooneys!


 
Thanks!
The dooneys are all over the house, some in the linen closet, some in the closet in the purse room and some on top of storage boxes in the purse room. I'll be moving them, hopefully this weekend to 2 more shelf systems like the one that I used for the coach bags.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> The dooneys are all over the house, some in the linen closet, some in the closet in the purse room and some on top of storage boxes in the purse room. I'll be moving them, hopefully this weekend to 2 more shelf systems like the one that I used for the coach bags.




MB will you post some pics of your new system once it is all set up?  Kc


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> The dooneys are all over the house, some in the linen closet, some in the closet in the purse room and some on top of storage boxes in the purse room. I'll be moving them, hopefully this weekend to 2 more shelf systems like the one that I used for the coach bags.



No problem! Please post the pictures.


----------



## Bayou Minou

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Great idea!  I believe Lockheart handbags had tags like that.  Makes life a little easier.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I am so jelly of your purse room.  My purses are stacked,  floor to ceiling on the floor of my walk in (ha, ha, hasn't been walk in in decades) closet.   I considered buying the apartment next door to get more space,  but decided $400,000.  was a little to much to pay for handbag storage.  

  My best solution is to stop buying handbags.... but I am having lots of trouble implementing that.  Instead I keep buying more.


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Great advice! You are very savy! I just love the idea and your example images! I still have waaaay too little of a collection to start tagging  it


----------



## Glitter_pixie

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Love this idea. Perfect. I know it's Opening Day here in PA so maybe I'll stop by the local sports store and pick up a handful of the plastic inserts used for fishing licenses.


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> WOW!!!!!! That idea is fabulous. Would love to try it. Hmm....I have never had the pictures on my phone printed anywhere but I bet my son could help me with that. Thank you for the idea and great pictures.  Kc


 
This would work perfect for me!  I knew when Hubby purchased that all in one printer for work that the airdrop printing feature would come in handy for more than work issues that he might need to print from his phone.     Because this is a problem I'm starting to run into since some of my bags hang in their dust covers I have no place to set them in my purse closet ( unless in the floor )  and I'm afraid to hang the bags by their handles or straps, so the dust covers are kept on unless I'm switching bags out from the shelf in the top.  It's looking like I'm going to have to brake down and put shelves in the entire closet.  But this will work perfect for when they are all dust bagged for now.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you.





MrsKC said:


> WOW!!!!!! That idea is fabulous.  Would love to try it. Hmm....I have never had the pictures on my phone  printed anywhere but I bet my son could help me with that. Thank you for  the idea and great pictures.  Kc





Twoboyz said:


> This is great! I love this idea and so simple  too! Oh man the bag uses in your example is gorgeous too [emoji7] love  that color. Thanks for the explanation and pictures.





Bayou Minou said:


> Great idea!  I believe Lockheart handbags had tags like that.  Makes life a little easier.





Nebo said:


> Great advice! You are very savy! I just love the  idea and your example images! I still have waaaay too little of a  collection to start tagging  it





Glitter_pixie said:


> Love this idea. Perfect. I know it's  Opening Day here in PA so maybe I'll stop by the local sports store and  pick up a handful of the plastic inserts used for fishing  licenses.





TaterTots said:


> This would work perfect for me!  I knew when  Hubby purchased that all in one printer for work that the airdrop  printing feature would come in handy for more than work issues that he  might need to print from his phone.      Because this is a problem I'm starting to run into since some of my  bags hang in their dust covers I have no place to set them in my purse  closet ( unless in the floor )  and I'm afraid to hang the bags by their  handles or straps, so the dust covers are kept on unless I'm switching  bags out from the shelf in the top.  It's looking like I'm going to have  to brake down and put shelves in the entire closet.  But this will work  perfect for when they are all dust bagged for now.



Thanks for your comments everyone. While it is not an original idea, it is probably the most cost effective and simple. For me, I want to see the photo at a glance, since I line my bags side by side on a shelf....and other places. If anyone knows where to find the plastic envelopes with hanghole that will fit a 4 x 6 picture (for less), please let us know.

For those who want to splurge on dust covers, I found these links.

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?showDS=true&Ns=default&Ntt=handbag+dust+covers&submit=

http://bagadocious.com/Purse-Covers/




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for your comments everyone. While it is not an original idea, it is probably the most cost effective and simple. For me, I want to see the photo at a glance, since I line my bags side by side on a shelf....and other places. If anyone knows where to find the plastic envelopes with hanghole that will fit a 4 x 6 picture (for less), please let us know.
> 
> For those who want to splurge on dust covers, I found these links.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?showDS=true&Ns=default&Ntt=handbag+dust+covers&submit=
> 
> http://bagadocious.com/Purse-Covers/


 
I've done and started taking pics of my bags that are in their dust covers.  I decided to use my DSLR and print the pics from my computer.  Instead of me using the plastic envelopes I've decided to print the pics small so many to a page and then use my Laminator that I had got a few months back on Amazon for $25 and laminate the pics.  After that I'm just going to use my Fiskers paper cutter and cut the pics out and use my single hole punch to attach some yarn or ribbon to tie to the top of my dust covers.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I've done and started taking pics of my bags that are in their dust covers.  I decided to use my DSLR and print the pics from my computer.  Instead of me using the plastic envelopes I've decided to print the pics small so many to a page and then use my Laminator that I had got a few months back on Amazon for $25 and laminate the pics.  After that I'm just going to use my Fiskers paper cutter and cut the pics out and use my single hole punch to attach some yarn or ribbon to tie to the top of my dust covers.



Fantastic idea! Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I am so jelly of your purse room.  My purses are stacked,  floor to ceiling on the floor of my walk in (ha, ha, hasn't been walk in in decades) closet.   I considered buying the apartment next door to get more space,  but decided $400,000.  was a little to much to pay for handbag storage.
> 
> My best solution is to stop buying handbags.... but I am having lots of trouble implementing that.  Instead I keep buying more.


 
oh yeah, $400k is too much for handbag storage! 
GF, you are not the one having trouble implementing that solution! 


My suggestion would be to take a look at the space you have and see of ways of using it to its max capacity. I had my b. mak bags on the shelf on a small closet, well it only had 2 shelves, and one it was very close to the ceiling, so basically all of them where stacked on top of each other. I started looking at the closet and realized the closet has the shelves on those sticks that go in the wall so you can buy more shelves and the hooks and then just put the shelf on the desired hole on the stick on the wall, so I went to home depot and got 2 more shelves and hooks and now the closet has 4 shelves, so now all the bags can be on their own shelf which makes it easier to get one without the rest falling on top of you. Another idea is, if you have space for a new armoire, you can get your clothes out of the closet and into the armoire and use the closet for the bags or a nice display for the bags works too. 


I went to ikea this weekend and they had lots of options for storage. I took some pics. Let me get them from my phone and I'll post them.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> There has to be a better way but I haven't figured it out. All bags are stuffed, put in white pillow cases (if concerned about color transfer ) then placed in a dust bag. Tassels are secured as well.  It is really hard to see what you have and easy to forget what you have......sigh......


 

KC, 


you could put a couple of wire shelves on the bottom of your closet, they are very easy to install. You just need to screw the stick that goes in the wall and then just put the shelves in the desired position, like this. I think there's even a small video in the home depot website.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMa...-Shelf-4735/100146445?quantity=1&str_nbr=4712


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> KC,
> 
> 
> you could put a couple of wire shelves on the bottom of your closet, they are very easy to install. You just need to screw the stick that goes in the wall and then just put the shelves in the desired position, like this. I think there's even a small video in the home depot website.
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMa...-Shelf-4735/100146445?quantity=1&str_nbr=4712




MB thank you for the picture and the idea. This is a great option as I do have room to do this under the racks that are already installed. I could keep pants (which would be long) in the same section. This would work great under tops. DH isn't too handy but DS could help me with this. At least I could get them off of the floor.  Thank you again for the idea . Kc


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB will you post some pics of your new system once it is all set up?  Kc


 
Sure.


----------



## MaryBel

I went to ikea on Saturday with the plan of getting my 2 shelf units for my bags. Well DH also wanted some storage systems for the office and we ended up finding some that we really liked but they had limited quantities so I told DH to buy the ones he wanted and we could buy mine later, since I thought, if we get mine and then come back next week, they might not have the ones he wants anymore whereas the one I wanted was new so it would be available. So, we got his stuff and spent most of the day Saturday building them. 

On Sunday, I told DH, let's go again to ikea and get mine. He agreed. He wanted to look at more stuff for the office. After looking at the office things, I went to the system I wanted to get the number and Oh no, the number is covered with  a note that says 'Temporarily out of stock' I wanted to scream. Since I had just seen the office furniture was still available. I still had the item # from Saturday's shopping list, so when we went to the warehouse to pick DH's office things, we went to the location where my system should be an OMG, they had it! Maybe they put the stock and had not removed the tag from the model, yay! So I got my 2 units. Hopefully DH will agree to build one tonight.


I saw lots of pretty storage cases and I could think of is they would work awesome for bags. I took some pics


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I saw lots of pretty storage cases and I could think of is they would work awesome for bags. I took some pics


Good work MaryBel! Thanks for the photos. These are all great options. Wow tough to choose. Some could even be modified to make them look like built-in storage units. Very nice indeed. Thinking.....thinking.

BTW, I was also thinking that we should have a field trip to your house to visit the purse room. It could be like a retreat for Looneys.
Of course, we may never leave.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I went to ikea on Saturday with the plan of getting my 2 shelf units for my bags. Well DH also wanted some storage systems for the office and we ended up finding some that we really liked but they had limited quantities so I told DH to buy the ones he wanted and we could buy mine later, since I thought, if we get mine and then come back next week, they might not have the ones he wants anymore whereas the one I wanted was new so it would be available. So, we got his stuff and spent most of the day Saturday building them.
> 
> On Sunday, I told DH, let's go again to ikea and get mine. He agreed. He wanted to look at more stuff for the office. After looking at the office things, I went to the system I wanted to get the number and Oh no, the number is covered with  a note that says 'Temporarily out of stock' I wanted to scream. Since I had just seen the office furniture was still available. I still had the item # from Saturday's shopping list, so when we went to the warehouse to pick DH's office things, we went to the location where my system should be an OMG, they had it! Maybe they put the stock and had not removed the tag from the model, yay! So I got my 2 units. Hopefully DH will agree to build one tonight.
> 
> 
> I saw lots of pretty storage cases and I could think of is they would work awesome for bags. I took some pics


Thanks for these pics and ideas.....lots to think about.  Kc


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Fantastic idea! Hope it works out well for you.


 
I'll be sure to let you know how it works out.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> KC,
> 
> 
> you could put a couple of wire shelves on the bottom of your closet, they are very easy to install. You just need to screw the stick that goes in the wall and then just put the shelves in the desired position, like this. I think there's even a small video in the home depot website.
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMa...-Shelf-4735/100146445?quantity=1&str_nbr=4712


 
This is like what I have in my purse closet.  I need to get a couple more and at least put one above the one I have and one below.  They work perfect!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  thanks for the pictures and the ideas.  I have to do something.   I can't get to my clothing because the handbags are piled floor to ceiling, from door of the closet to the back wall.  And I can only access the first 2 columns of handbags.  A bad solution, the result of buying too many handbags.  And no one to blame,  but myself.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> I went to ikea on Saturday with the plan of getting my 2 shelf units for my bags. Well DH also wanted some storage systems for the office and we ended up finding some that we really liked but they had limited quantities so I told DH to buy the ones he wanted and we could buy mine later, since I thought, if we get mine and then come back next week, they might not have the ones he wants anymore whereas the one I wanted was new so it would be available. So, we got his stuff and spent most of the day Saturday building them.
> 
> On Sunday, I told DH, let's go again to ikea and get mine. He agreed. He wanted to look at more stuff for the office. After looking at the office things, I went to the system I wanted to get the number and Oh no, the number is covered with  a note that says 'Temporarily out of stock' I wanted to scream. Since I had just seen the office furniture was still available. I still had the item # from Saturday's shopping list, so when we went to the warehouse to pick DH's office things, we went to the location where my system should be an OMG, they had it! Maybe they put the stock and had not removed the tag from the model, yay! So I got my 2 units. Hopefully DH will agree to build one tonight.
> 
> 
> I saw lots of pretty storage cases and I could think of is they would work awesome for bags. I took some pics


 
I would LOVE to have one of the double door shelf units for my bedroom to display bags.  It would just look so gorgeous!   
... Can't wait to see your units MG..


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Good work MaryBel! Thanks for the photos. These are all great options. Wow tough to choose. Some could even be modified to make them look like built-in storage units. Very nice indeed. Thinking.....thinking.
> 
> BTW, I was also thinking that we should have a field trip to your house to visit the purse room. It could be like a retreat for Looneys.
> Of course, we may never leave.


 
I love the way you think YD!  It would make a GRAND Looney retreat!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I love the way you think YD!  It would make a GRAND Looney retreat!!!


Start packing! I'll drive. 

No bags required. MaryBel bought them all. 

Plenty for all of us.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TaterTots

yankeedooney said:


> start packing! I'll drive. :d
> 
> no bags required. Marybel bought them all.
> 
> Plenty for all of us.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




lol!!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I've done and started taking pics of my bags that are in their dust covers.  I decided to use my DSLR and print the pics from my computer.  Instead of me using the plastic envelopes I've decided to print the pics small so many to a page and then use my Laminator that I had got a few months back on Amazon for $25 and laminate the pics.  After that I'm just going to use my Fiskers paper cutter and cut the pics out and use my single hole punch to attach some yarn or ribbon to tie to the top of my dust covers.




That's a great idea T! It makes me want to get a laminator. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for your comments everyone. While it is not an original idea, it is probably the most cost effective and simple. For me, I want to see the photo at a glance, since I line my bags side by side on a shelf....and other places. If anyone knows where to find the plastic envelopes with hanghole that will fit a 4 x 6 picture (for less), please let us know.
> 
> For those who want to splurge on dust covers, I found these links.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?showDS=true&Ns=default&Ntt=handbag+dust+covers&submit=
> 
> http://bagadocious.com/Purse-Covers/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Wow, those are fancy!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Start packing! I'll drive.
> 
> No bags required. MaryBel bought them all.
> 
> Plenty for all of us.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I'm in!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB thank you for the picture and the idea. This is a great option as I do have room to do this under the racks that are already installed. I could keep pants (which would be long) in the same section. This would work great under tops. DH isn't too handy but DS could help me with this. At least I could get them off of the floor.  Thank you again for the idea . Kc




No problem KC!
Yeah, this method of hanging shelves is really good and easy. I like the options showed in the video, so you are not limited to doing one big shelf, you can do smaller ones at different heights.


You could keep one row of bags on the floor, but with the shelf, at least the other ones won't be directly on top of them, so that way you can pull them out without having a purseslide. This is the new word of the week. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has suffered one  Or you can put shoes on the floor and use the top shelves for bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I went to ikea on Saturday with the plan of getting my 2 shelf units for my bags. Well DH also wanted some storage systems for the office and we ended up finding some that we really liked but they had limited quantities so I told DH to buy the ones he wanted and we could buy mine later, since I thought, if we get mine and then come back next week, they might not have the ones he wants anymore whereas the one I wanted was new so it would be available. So, we got his stuff and spent most of the day Saturday building them.
> 
> On Sunday, I told DH, let's go again to ikea and get mine. He agreed. He wanted to look at more stuff for the office. After looking at the office things, I went to the system I wanted to get the number and Oh no, the number is covered with  a note that says 'Temporarily out of stock' I wanted to scream. Since I had just seen the office furniture was still available. I still had the item # from Saturday's shopping list, so when we went to the warehouse to pick DH's office things, we went to the location where my system should be an OMG, they had it! Maybe they put the stock and had not removed the tag from the model, yay! So I got my 2 units. Hopefully DH will agree to build one tonight.
> 
> 
> I saw lots of pretty storage cases and I could think of is they would work awesome for bags. I took some pics




Wow, you had quite the shopping and building roller coaster of a weekend! I'm glad you got your units. I can't wait to see it all finished. 

Thanks for the pictures. I haven't been to Ikea in awhile. I like the second one. The doors are great because I'm worried about dust. I'm going to have to check that one out.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Good work MaryBel! Thanks for the photos. These are all great options. Wow tough to choose. Some could even be modified to make them look like built-in storage units. Very nice indeed. Thinking.....thinking.
> 
> BTW, I was also thinking that we should have a field trip to your house to visit the purse room. It could be like a retreat for Looneys.
> Of course, we may never leave.


 
Some of them are really nice! I love the first one, it was like a dark gray color. Really pretty. I'd love them all over the wall.


 So the chaise I saw the other day would look nice on the retreat. mmm...probably I'll need more than one though, I don't want any fighting....I don't want to see a purse fight!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Some of them are really nice! I love the first one, it was like a dark gray color. Really pretty. I'd love them all over the wall.
> 
> 
> So the chaise I saw the other day would look nice on the retreat. mmm...probably I'll need more than one though, I don't want any fighting....I don't want to see a purse fight!


No no. There's no fighting in this Purse Club. But you might see some purse snatchers.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great idea T! It makes me want to get a laminator. [emoji4]




They aren't expensive and you wouldn't believe all the uses you can find for one. They are really handy to have.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> I've done and started taking pics of my bags that are in their dust covers.  I decided to use my DSLR and print the pics from my computer.  Instead of me using the plastic envelopes I've decided to print the pics small so many to a page and then use my Laminator that I had got a few months back on Amazon for $25 and laminate the pics.  After that I'm just going to use my Fiskers paper cutter and cut the pics out and use my single hole punch to attach some yarn or ribbon to tie to the top of my dust covers.




I was talking about this storage stuff with my DH and he also mentioned the idea of laminating pics of my bag. Small world!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Some of them are really nice! I love the first one, it was like a dark gray color. Really pretty. I'd love them all over the wall.
> 
> 
> So the chaise I saw the other day would look nice on the retreat. mmm...probably I'll need more than one though, I don't want any fighting....I don't want to see a purse fight!







YankeeDooney said:


> No no. There's no fighting in this Purse Club. But you might see some purse snatchers.




We promise it wouldn't be like 99cent towels on a Black Friday Sale. We would behave.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> They aren't expensive and you wouldn't believe all the uses you can find for one. They are really handy to have.




It would be worth it just for the dustbags. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> I was talking about this storage stuff with my DH and he also mentioned the idea of laminating pics of my bag. Small world!




Its the perfect idea I believe.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> We promise it wouldn't be like 99cent towels on a Black Friday Sale. We would behave.


We would?    Uh, oh yeah, we would. We will behave.


----------



## TaterTots

yankeedooney said:


> we would?    Uh, oh yeah, we would. We will behave.




lmbo!!!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Start packing! I'll drive.
> 
> No bags required. MaryBel bought them all.
> 
> Plenty for all of us.




You are too funny!
I think you better take a plane, it's going to take you a long drive to come here!




Twoboyz said:


> I'm in!


 

You'll need a plane ticket too GF!






YankeeDooney said:


> No no. There's no fighting in this Purse Club. But you might see some purse snatchers.


 
Don't tell me I'll need to install purse detectors at the door 




TaterTots said:


> We promise it wouldn't be like 99cent towels on a Black Friday Sale. We would behave.


 

That would be scary, a black Friday type crowd!



YankeeDooney said:


> We would?    Uh, oh yeah, we would. We will behave.


 

A ha! got you! sneaky you :ninja:


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> You are too funny!
> I think you better take a plane, it's going to take you a long drive to come here!
> You'll need a plane ticket too GF!
> Don't tell me I'll need to install purse detectors at the door
> That would be scary, a black Friday type crowd!
> A ha! got you! sneaky you :ninja:



I love Purse Club! So fun.


----------



## TaterTots

So Ladies here is one of my finished purse tags for the dust cover. I'll just tie it to the top of the bag....  




And I'm also ready to head out to MB's!!!


----------



## TaterTots

And on the cover...


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> And on the cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970078


You rock!! I love it!!
I also want to go to MB's purse party!   kc


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> It would be worth it just for the dustbags. [emoji4]


 
No kidding!


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> You rock!! I love it!!
> I also want to go to MB's purse party!   kc


 
Plenty of room!!!  LET'S GOOOOOO!!!!  LOL!!  


   ........


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> And on the cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970078


 These look awesome!



MaryBel said:


> I went to ikea on Saturday with the plan of getting my 2 shelf units for my bags. Well DH also wanted some storage systems for the office and we ended up finding some that we really liked but they had limited quantities so I told DH to buy the ones he wanted and we could buy mine later, since I thought, if we get mine and then come back next week, they might not have the ones he wants anymore whereas the one I wanted was new so it would be available. So, we got his stuff and spent most of the day Saturday building them.
> 
> On Sunday, I told DH, let's go again to ikea and get mine. He agreed. He wanted to look at more stuff for the office. After looking at the office things, I went to the system I wanted to get the number and Oh no, the number is covered with  a note that says 'Temporarily out of stock' I wanted to scream. Since I had just seen the office furniture was still available. I still had the item # from Saturday's shopping list, so when we went to the warehouse to pick DH's office things, we went to the location where my system should be an OMG, they had it! Maybe they put the stock and had not removed the tag from the model, yay! So I got my 2 units. Hopefully DH will agree to build one tonight.
> 
> 
> I saw lots of pretty storage cases and I could think of is they would work awesome for bags. I took some pics


Oh so pretty! Ill probably get Billy with glass doors and an extension to go all the way to the ceiling  in the closet.  Use it for bags and shoes, if it will fit. The first ones would maybe go with my existing  bedroom furniture 

Thank you for these.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> These look awesome!




Thanks!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> So Ladies here is one of my finished purse tags for the dust cover. I'll just tie it to the top of the bag....
> View attachment 2970076
> View attachment 2970077
> 
> 
> And I'm also ready to head out to MB's!!!



Very very nice. Great job! And you have the Stanwich that I wanted too? In the crimson?
More torture. MB probably has a spare.  I'll have to put a bid in at the Purse Party.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> So Ladies here is one of my finished purse tags for the dust cover. I'll just tie it to the top of the bag....
> View attachment 2970076
> View attachment 2970077
> 
> 
> And I'm also ready to head out to MB's!!!


 


TaterTots said:


> And on the cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970078


 

It looks awesome! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Oh so pretty! Ill probably get Billy with glass doors and an extension to go all the way to the ceiling  in the closet.  Use it for bags and shoes, if it will fit. The first ones would maybe go with my existing  bedroom furniture
> 
> Thank you for these.


 
I liked the Billy too with the glass doors. DH was considering it for the office but he did not like it was not deep enough. I think its only 11" deep.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Very very nice. Great job! And you have the Stanwich that I wanted too? In the crimson?
> More torture. MB probably has a spare.  I'll have to put a bid in at the Purse Party.


 
A spare of what? Crimson Stanwich?


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Very very nice. Great job! And you have the Stanwich that I wanted too? In the crimson?
> More torture. MB probably has a spare.  I'll have to put a bid in at the Purse Party.


 
OH YES!  I love my Crimson Stanwich!!  And yes it's best to place your bid in advance incase anyone goes for the same bag.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> A spare of what? Crimson Stanwich?


 
I think she feels with that amazing collection you might have duplicate bags you might not even know about!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Purse Slide is the nightmare of my storage 'system'.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> A spare of what? Crimson Stanwich?


Yep, that would be the one. Come on MaryBel, you must have some duplicates in that room that you can part with. You won't even miss them. While we are at it, loving your avatar satchel as well. Just sayin.

Am I right ladies?


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> OH YES!  I love my Crimson Stanwich!!  And yes it's best to place your bid in advance incase anyone goes for the same bag.




Ah, well only one Stanwich in my collection and it's not crimson, it's red!



TaterTots said:


> I think she feels with that amazing collection you might have duplicate bags you might not even know about!


 
No, I might not remember it but looking at it I'll remember if I have it or not. Have a pretty good memory, which sometimes is not a good thing.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Purse Slide is the nightmare of my storage 'system'.


 
GF, you need to find a way to organize them. A purse slide is definitely not good!
I've had shoe slides too! Not a nice view!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yep, that would be the one. Come on MaryBel, you must have some duplicates in that room that you can part with. You won't even miss them. While we are at it, loving your avatar satchel as well. Just sayin.
> 
> Am I right ladies?




Well no, I'm crazy about duplicates but they are in different colors! I haven't gone to the level of crazy for backups 


Ah, my raspberry ostrich satchel, stay away from her!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I liked the Billy too with the glass doors. DH was considering it for the office but he did not like it was not deep enough. I think its only 11" deep.



In Europe they had two depths of Billys. I have the slim one in my laundry/ hall room. Great for shoes, I need  to try  and put couple of different depth bags, see if it will work.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Ah, my raspberry ostrich satchel, stay away from her!



Got it. Back away from the purse. Hey MaryBel! :worthy:


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> And on the cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970078







TaterTots said:


> So Ladies here is one of my finished purse tags for the dust cover. I'll just tie it to the top of the bag....
> View attachment 2970076
> View attachment 2970077
> 
> 
> And I'm also ready to head out to MB's!!!




This looks awesome T! Great job. I'm going to have to get my butt in gear and start working on this.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I liked the Billy too with the glass doors. DH was considering it for the office but he did not like it was not deep enough. I think its only 11" deep.




Oohhhh that's perfect. I need something like that because there is only a narrow walkway. My cheap bookcase from target is only 11" and it works. You better warm DH that we are all coming. Lol!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> This looks awesome T! Great job. I'm going to have to get my butt in gear and start working on this.




Thanks!  I'm just doing a few of my bags at a time. If I need to dust cover one for rotation I'll then photograph the bag and tag it when I put it away.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

TaterTots said:


> And on the cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970078



This awesome - so talented!


----------



## TaterTots

SoyChaiLatte said:


> This awesome - so talented!


 
Thanks!  I wouldn't have never really thought of it if YankeeDooney wouldn't have posted about it.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Got it. Back away from the purse. Hey MaryBel! :worthy:


----------



## MaryBel

My ikea shelving systems are almost done. Last night DH and I built one. 


Today I decided I didn't want to wait until tonight to build the other one so I'm building it by myself. I'm almost done with it. I just need to finish putting the base on the right position and then put the 4 screws in the corners. Then once DH is here, we can lift it and put it in position. I'll take pics once it's standing up and then once it's filled.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> Thanks!  I wouldn't have never really thought of it if YankeeDooney wouldn't have posted about it.


Aw, thanks TT! So glad it is working for you...and others. Glad to have been some help or inspiration.

I am actually working on the photo shoot for mine. I will post the final results eventually.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> My ikea shelving systems are almost done. Last night DH and I built one.
> 
> 
> Today I decided I didn't want to wait until tonight to build the other one so I'm building it by myself. I'm almost done with it. I just need to finish putting the base on the right position and then put the 4 screws in the corners. Then once DH is here, we can lift it and put it in position. I'll take pics once it's standing up and then once it's filled.


You are so handy.....on top of being a Dooney expert.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My ikea shelving systems are almost done. Last night DH and I built one.
> 
> 
> Today I decided I didn't want to wait until tonight to build the other one so I'm building it by myself. I'm almost done with it. I just need to finish putting the base on the right position and then put the 4 screws in the corners. Then once DH is here, we can lift it and put it in position. I'll take pics once it's standing up and then once it's filled.


Is anyone else having dreams about MB's Purse Room? Or is it just me?


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> You are so handy.....on top of being a Dooney expert.


 
Oh Thanks! I try! 
Of course I'll get injured along the way. So far I have a scratch on my right leg. That happens for not paying attention where the furniture is before moving 


So ikea system 1 Me 0!


But we'll see who wins this match! It's not like a scratch is going to stop me! I get those on my sleep! Seriously, I always end up with scratches all over the place and no idea how I got them. I wonder what I do while I sleep


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> My ikea shelving systems are almost done. Last night DH and I built one.
> 
> 
> Today I decided I didn't want to wait until tonight to build the other one so I'm building it by myself. I'm almost done with it. I just need to finish putting the base on the right position and then put the 4 screws in the corners. Then once DH is here, we can lift it and put it in position. I'll take pics once it's standing up and then once it's filled.




OOOMMMGGG!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Aw, thanks TT! So glad it is working for you...and others. Glad to have been some help or inspiration.
> 
> I am actually working on the photo shoot for mine. I will post the final results eventually.




Yes you totally inspired me!  And I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Is anyone else having dreams about MB's Purse Room? Or is it just me?




You are crazy GF!
I'm feeling a bit disappointed because it's not looking as spacious as it looked in my mind


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Is anyone else having dreams about MB's Purse Room? Or is it just me?




I do catch myself wondering off into deep thought about it multiple times a day...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> You are crazy GF!
> I'm feeling a bit disappointed because it's not looking as spacious as it looked in my mind



Could it possibly be due to the gigantic herd of purses? 

It will be fine, once you get it all settled. Of course, you could always thin the herd a bit. I know a few gals that can help out.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Could it possibly be due to the gigantic herd of purses?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fine, once you get it all settled. Of course, you could always thin the herd a bit. I know a few gals that can help out.




I just keep thinking about how AMAZING that room SMELLS!!!   just with my 20 something bags my spare room where my purse closet is smells heavenly. You can smell the leather as soon as you step through the door.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Could it possibly be due to the gigantic herd of purses?
> 
> It will be fine, once you get it all settled. Of course, *you could always thin the herd a bit*. I know a few gals that can help out.


 

No, it's more the empty space that I thought I would have after arranging everything!

Are you talking to my husband? He has the same ideas!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I just keep thinking about how AMAZING that room SMELLS!!!   just with my 20 something bags my spare room where my purse closet is smells heavenly. You can smell the leather as soon as you step through the door.


 
Right now it doesn't smell of anything because all the smelly (in a good way) Dooneys are in the linen closet, that's the one that smells yummy!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Right now it doesn't smell of anything because all the smelly (in a good way) Dooneys are in the linen closet, that's the one that smells yummy!




OMG!!! I'm telling you nothing smells no better then a bunch of leather all in one place.


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> KC,
> 
> 
> you could put a couple of wire shelves on the bottom of your closet, they are very easy to install. You just need to screw the stick that goes in the wall and then just put the shelves in the desired position, like this. I think there's even a small video in the home depot website.
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMa...-Shelf-4735/100146445?quantity=1&str_nbr=4712



This is a great thread - thanks to everyone for their creative ideas and inspiration!  I especially like the tag idea.

I did want to add that, if you're going to use wire shelving, you might want to put something on top of it to create a solid base, a piece of cardboard or some such maybe covered in a shelf liner to make it pretty.  The reason I say that is because I had a big leather duffel bag that I put on a wire shelf in my closet, in s dust bag, for about 6 months.  When I went to grab it and took it out of the dust bag, I realized there were indentations on the bottom of it from the wire!  So now I put a folded shopping bag on the shelf (it's a corner that no one can really see) to prevent the wire indentations on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> This is a great thread - thanks to everyone for their creative ideas and inspiration!  I especially like the tag idea.
> 
> I did want to add that, if you're going to use wire shelving, you might want to put something on top of it to create a solid base, a piece of cardboard or some such maybe covered in a shelf liner to make it pretty.  The reason I say that is because I had a big leather duffel bag that I put on a wire shelf in my closet, in s dust bag, for about 6 months.  When I went to grab it and took it out of the dust bag, I realized there were indentations on the bottom of it from the wire!  So now I put a folded shopping bag on the shelf (it's a corner that no one can really see) to prevent the wire indentations on the bottom of the bag.




Thanks for the idea!  I keep dust covers under my bags on the shelf but I believe that I will put something under them to keep the indentation from happening.


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> Thanks for the idea!  I keep dust covers under my bags on the shelf but I believe that I will put something under them to keep the indentation from happening.



Yes!  I think you need something a little thicker.  This bag was a soft smooshy leather, but I was so upset when I saw it - it wasn't something I had ever thought about possibly happening.  Thankfully it wasn't an expensive bag.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Oh Thanks! I try!
> Of course I'll get injured along the way. So far I have a scratch on my right leg. That happens for not paying attention where the furniture is before moving
> 
> 
> So ikea system 1 Me 0!
> 
> 
> But we'll see who wins this match! It's not like a scratch is going to stop me! I get those on my sleep! Seriously, I always end up with scratches all over the place and no idea how I got them. I wonder what I do while I sleep



The ikea system may have one up on you but not for long. Nothing better come between a lady and her handbags! Can't wait to see the finished product. We are all so excited about this that I bet you could even sell tickets to your purse room! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> The ikea system may have one up on you but not for long. Nothing better come between a lady and her handbags! Can't wait to see the finished product. We are all so excited about this that I bet you could even sell tickets to your purse room! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


Didn't you get one MrsKC? It's a sold out event. We may have to get webcams installed for the preview party.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Didn't you get one MrsKC? It's a sold out event. We may have to get webcams installed for the preview party.



Sounds like I may have to buy one from a scalper......I gotta be the too. I want to smell the intoxicating leather. YD--web cam just won't be the same


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> The ikea system may have one up on you but not for long. Nothing better come between a lady and her handbags! Can't wait to see the finished product. We are all so excited about this that I bet you could even sell tickets to your purse room! :lolots::lolots::lolots:




And it's done! I just put the last screw! 
And no more injuries!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> And it's done! I just put the last screw!
> And no more injuries!




Well done, MB  now to fill it up :


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> Yes!  I think you need something a little thicker.  This bag was a soft smooshy leather, but I was so upset when I saw it - it wasn't something I had ever thought about possibly happening.  Thankfully it wasn't an expensive bag.




I'm glad you brought it up because I had never thought about it.  I have some Flo Bags setting on mine so you've saved me!!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Didn't you get one MrsKC? It's a sold out event. We may have to get webcams installed for the preview party.




I'm already preheating the fog machine and just got done setting out all the spotlights for the opening ceremony!!


----------



## TaterTots

Someone needs to go get the really REALLY big scissors for MB to cut the Red Ribbon to unveil the display.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> Someone needs to go get the really REALLY big scissors for MB to cut the Red Ribbon to unveil the display.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I'm already preheating the fog machine and just got done setting out all the spotlights for the opening ceremony!!


What about the red carpet? Did you forget the red carpet? She needs the red carpet.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> What about the red carpet? Did you forget the red carpet? She needs the red carpet.




DANG IT!!!! I'm on it!!!!! One Red Carpet coming up!!!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> DANG IT!!!! I'm on it!!!!! One Red Carpet coming up!!!


 
Otherwise it would be the tan carpet


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Otherwise it would be the tan carpet




LMBO!! [emoji23]


----------



## Vicmarie

I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584




Just gorgeous Vic!! You have some beautiful bags and display as well!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584


What a pretty collection! Very nice display! I spy a Brahmin in there. Love.


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> What a pretty collection! Very nice display! I spy a Brahmin in there. Love.




Good eye YD!!! The Brahmin got past me but I see her over there now!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Yea ! My first and only Brahmin ! Still haven't brought it out  but I love it !!


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous Vic!! You have some beautiful bags and display as well!




Thanks so much !!  I got this shelf at target for about 25 bucks . The other thing was my aunts .. She passed away and it's the only thing I have that was hers !


----------



## TaterTots

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks so much !!  I got this shelf at target for about 25 bucks . The other thing was my aunts .. She passed away and it's the only thing I have that was hers !




It's a lovely way to display it. She would love it I'm sure.


----------



## klynneann

tatertots said:


> i'm glad you brought it up because i had never thought about it.  I have some flo bags setting on mine so you've saved me!!  :d


----------



## klynneann

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584



Oh my gosh - did you use shower curtain hooks on the glass shelving piece to hang your jewelry on??!!!  That's ingenious!  And your bags are beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584



Amazing darling! You have a really well balanced collection. Little bit of everything on the color spectrum


----------



## all2joy

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584


Thanks for Sharing! I love it!


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


>


 
I'll be "padding" my shelf today K all in thanks to you.  I have THE PERFECT thing to put between the bags and shelf.  My Aunt had made me 2 afghans that I never use and just keep folded up in a chest.  Both are around Queen size so I'm going to fold them one on top of the other and line my shelf with them and then place the dust covers on top of that just so they will be easy to grab one when and if I need one for a bag.


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584


This is great, thank you for the great pic of your lovely collection......the pink stanwich is calling my name!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584


 
Love it!
Eye candy!


----------



## MaryBel

Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr. 

So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> I'll be "padding" my shelf today K all in thanks to you.  I have THE PERFECT thing to put between the bags and shelf.  My Aunt had made me 2 afghans that I never use and just keep folded up in a chest.  Both are around Queen size so I'm going to fold them one on top of the other and line my shelf with them and then place the dust covers on top of that just so they will be easy to grab one when and if I need one for a bag.



Yay, glad I could be helpful!  And I bet the afghans will add some nice color too!  It's a perfect use for them.  



MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.



Wow - this is going to be something.  Can't wait to see it filled up!


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Wow - this is going to be something.  Can't wait to see it filled up!




Off I go to fill it up, see you ladies in a bit, hopefully with pics!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.


I love those shelves.....can't wait to see it full! Kc


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.


Looks awesome so far MaryBel! Can't wait to see Phase 2.


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.




Wow that's amazing !!


----------



## Vicmarie

TaterTots said:


> Just gorgeous Vic!! You have some beautiful bags and display as well!



Thank you !



YankeeDooney said:


> What a pretty collection! Very nice display! I spy a Brahmin in there. Love.







TaterTots said:


> It's a lovely way to display it. She would love it I'm sure.



Thank you, I think she would be proud lol !



klynneann said:


> Oh my gosh - did you use shower curtain hooks on the glass shelving piece to hang your jewelry on??!!!  That's ingenious!  And your bags are beautiful!



Yea !! I got the idea from Pinterest ! Works like a charm and inexpensive !  thank you !



Nebo said:


> Amazing darling! You have a really well balanced collection. Little bit of everything on the color spectrum



Thanks ! I'm itching for a yellow now !



all2joy said:


> Thanks for Sharing! I love it!



Thank you !



MrsKC said:


> This is great, thank you for the great pic of your lovely collection......the pink stanwich is calling my name!



Thanks ! Love that bag !



MaryBel said:


> Love it!
> Eye candy!



Thank you ! [emoji7]


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.


 
Your shelving is gorgeous and I can only imagine how amazing it's going to be filled with Dooney's.....


----------



## TaterTots

klynneann said:


> Yay, glad I could be helpful!  And I bet the afghans will add some nice color too!  It's a perfect use for them.


 


You know it put a smile on my face when I got them out and was able to use them.  It does look really nice when I have to take a dust bag and bag off the shelf,  you see afghan and not white wire shelving.  I would love to have floor to ceiling wooden shelves in there one day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584




It looks great! You have so many fun colors! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.




MaryBel's Wall of Fame! Wow, that's some serious shelving! Can't wait to see it all filled up!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel's Wall of Fame! Wow, that's some serious shelving! Can't wait to see it all filled up!


 
OMG!  I KNOW!!!    I've been thinking about it all day ,  just how amazing it's going to look all filled UP!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I love those shelves.....can't wait to see it full! Kc


 


YankeeDooney said:


> Looks awesome so far MaryBel! Can't wait to see Phase 2.


 


Vicmarie said:


> Wow that's amazing !!


 


TaterTots said:


> Your shelving is gorgeous and I can only imagine how amazing it's going to be filled with Dooney's.....


 


Twoboyz said:


> MaryBel's Wall of Fame! Wow, that's some serious shelving! Can't wait to see it all filled up!


 
Thank you GFs!
Unfortunately it's taking longer than anticipated.  
Well, at least I already arranged most of my linens in the linen closet where all the florentines were. 

But then all my shoes still need organizing. Good thing I'm not working tomorrow, so more time to get it done.




TaterTots said:


> OMG!  I KNOW!!!    I've been thinking about it all day ,  just how amazing it's going to look all filled UP!!




The problem is it looks all blue. It would be nice if all the bags were out of the dust ags!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.


Awesome space! I cant wait to have enough bags to justify a bag closet, and by a bag closet I mean an armoire ) I cant wait to see it all filled up.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Thank you GFs!
> Unfortunately it's taking longer than anticipated.
> Well, at least I already arranged most of my linens in the linen closet where all the florentines were.
> 
> But then all my shoes still need organizing. Good thing I'm not working tomorrow, so more time to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is it looks all blue. It would be nice if all the bags were out of the dust ags!


 
It would still be a glorious site even in dust covers.


----------



## all2joy

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.



I love this ideal! For my Ladies & my Shoes!!!
As soon as you are finish please post a picture!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.



PLEASE be sure to post  pic when all of your bags are on it. I NEED this in my life!!  What are the dimensions of each sqaure / cube? I'm seriously considering taking a trip to ikea this weekend!




Vicmarie said:


> I barely found this thread and am so glad I did! So fun to share all of our ideas on here ! Here's mine ... With a few exceptions that are "fall" colors and stored away
> View attachment 2971584



very cute!!



TaterTots said:


> And on the cover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970078



PHenomenal idea!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> PLEASE be sure to post  pic when all of your bags are on it. I NEED this in my life!!  What are the dimensions of each sqaure / cube? I'm seriously considering taking a trip to ikea this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> PHenomenal idea!




Thank you!  And good question!  I was going to ask MB about the dimensions of each cube but I totally forgot.


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> Thank you!  And good question!  I was going to ask MB about the dimensions of each cube but I totally forgot.



it happens to the best of us. Just so many of my bags are so ridiculously large, there are so many cute storage units I have to pass on, but I do have some smaller bags that would likely fit, and I could line up the larger bags on top. I love the color of the wood and everything though, so I might drive the two hours to the nearest ikea to check it out.


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> it happens to the best of us. Just so many of my bags are so ridiculously large, there are so many cute storage units I have to pass on, but I do have some smaller bags that would likely fit, and I could line up the larger bags on top. I love the color of the wood and everything though, so I might drive the two hours to the nearest ikea to check it out.




I was thinking the same as you, that they are PLENTY of room across the top for the larger bags. I wish I had the room for this kind of set up without having to do a lot of rearranging and moving rooms around. But in the end a girls got to do what a girls got to do.


----------



## immigratty

tatertots said:


> i was thinking the same as you, that they are plenty of room across the top for the larger bags. I wish i had the room for this kind of set up without having to do a lot of rearranging and moving rooms around. But in the end a girls got to do what a girls got to do.



exactly!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Awesome space! I cant wait to have enough bags to justify a bag closet, and by a bag closet I mean an armoire ) I cant wait to see it all filled up.




Thanks! It's getting closer. Yesterday afternoon I was so tired but after a small break, I decided to continue at least building 2 smaller ones that I'm putting in the middle of the room, but those were quickly filled by my coach bags, so I'm running out of space, ugh!





TaterTots said:


> It would still be a glorious site even in dust covers.




I think you will like the end result. I found a way to make it look pretty even with the dustcovers!



all2joy said:


> I love this ideal! For my Ladies & my Shoes!!!
> As soon as you are finish please post a picture!




Thanks! 
I'll take pics as soon as I'm done.




immigratty said:


> PLEASE be sure to post  pic when all of your bags are on it. I NEED this in my life!!  What are the dimensions of each sqaure / cube? I'm seriously considering taking a trip to ikea this weekend!




Each square is 13 1/4 x 13 1/4
GF, If you are planning to go, I'd suggest you look at them online so you see the different sizes and colors and take measurements of the possible spots where you would put them so you can plan exactly what will fit better in your space, also make sure you have plenty of space in the car you are taking. You will need a truck or an SUV for the larger one at least. It comes in 4 long and heavy boxes.  


The item name is Kellax, just do a search by the name and you will see it. One more thing, the ones I got are the larger ones, which I did not see online. They are 71 5/8 x 71 5/8. They have 5 rows of 5 cubes each. 




immigratty said:


> it happens to the best of us. Just so many of my bags are so ridiculously large, there are so many cute storage units I have to pass on, but I do have some smaller bags that would likely fit, and I could line up the larger bags on top. I love the color of the wood and everything though, so I might drive the two hours to the nearest ikea to check it out.




To give you an idea of what fits in one cube:
2 smiths: 1 up and 1 upside down (darn wide bases)
3 zip zips
2 Kingston hobos
3 small satchels: 2 on the bottom and one not filled on top


What I did with the space on top is I put boxes (with more bags) and then used the space I had remaining on top of the boxes to store the fabric totes laying down or the bags I have with fixed handles (you know the ones that don't fold). I guess it depends how high your ceiling is. Mine was not very high, so after I put the boxes, I had about 10" left, which worked good enough.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  I just got so excited seeing your new storage system.  I would love to have all my handbags organized and accessible like that.  But the only way I could do it would be to remove all my living room furniture and turn the living room into a purse storage room.  Thinking about it.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  I just got so excited seeing your new storage system.  I would love to have all my handbags organized and accessible like that.  But the only way I could do it would be to remove all my living room furniture and turn the living room into a purse storage room.  Thinking about it.


 


I would totally be like..... " Couch... who needs a couch...  set with me on the floor and watch the Dooney's!!! OOKKKK!!!!! "  LOL!!  :giggles:


----------



## MrsKC

Mary bel.......pictures......the suspense is killing us .........


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Mary bel.......pictures......the suspense is killing us .........


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I would totally be like..... " Couch... who needs a couch...  set with me on the floor and watch the Dooney's!!! OOKKKK!!!!! "  LOL!!  :giggles:




Lol! [emoji4][emoji4].


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Mary bel.......pictures......the suspense is killing us .........




ME TOOOO!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Mary bel.......pictures......the suspense is killing us .........


 


YankeeDooney said:


>


 


TaterTots said:


> ME TOOOO!!!!




Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:


Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.


Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.


The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.


Great job! I would miss seeing all of my handbags, but so glad you got it all done. That is a big job!


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.




WOW!! It looks amazing!!   you've done a great job so far. Hate to hear you had a headache Saturday. I keep bad headaches this time of year so I know where your coming from.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.



Looks fantastic so far MaryBel. Quite the chore but you are doing very nicely. That storage unit is so nice and neat. It looks very professional. Given the number of purses you have, it totally makes sense to keep them in the dust bags otherwise it would be another chore to maintain them. With the size of your collection, you could literally use a different purse for every day of the year. You may well be on your way to being the Imelda Marcos of Purses. Hopefully you won't break 1000. But it would be fun to.

Of course, now it is killing me to see what's inside all of those bags. Kind of like Christmas morning.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.


This looks fabulous!! I love seeing them neatly organized in a very easily accessible storage solution. Kudos to The Professional . 
I know you also have a storage unit for your Coach bags. Are these all in the same room?


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> Great job! I would miss seeing all of my handbags, but so glad you got it all done. That is a big job!


 
Thanks TM!
I know what you mean, it would look nicer if all of them were out of the dustbags, but then the problem would be that each would have to be in their own cube to prevent any kind of color transfer.




TaterTots said:


> WOW!! It looks amazing!!   you've done a great job so far. Hate to hear you had a headache Saturday. I keep bad headaches this time of year so I know where your coming from.


 
Thanks TT!
My headache was due to my neck adjustment on Friday. It's sad, I need my neck adjustments often otherwise it will be a constant neck and head pain, but sometimes after the adjustment, I get the headache too.




YankeeDooney said:


> Looks fantastic so far MaryBel. Quite the chore but you are doing very nicely. That storage unit is so nice and neat. It looks very professional. Given the number of purses you have, it totally makes sense to keep them in the dust bags otherwise it would be another chore to maintain them. With the size of your collection, you could literally use a different purse for every day of the year. You may well be on your way to being the Imelda Marcos of Purses. Hopefully you won't break 1000. But it would be fun to.
> 
> Of course, now it is killing me to see what's inside all of those bags. Kind of like Christmas morning.


 
Thanks YD! 
Yeah, I don't need another chore, I have enough already being the only woman in the house 


Yeah, I think I can do the 1 bag a day for a year without repeating...yikes!


I'll start taking group pics once I'm done son you can see all the different bags.




MrsKC said:


> This looks fabulous!! I love seeing them neatly organized in a very easily accessible storage solution. Kudos to The Professional .
> I know you also have a storage unit for your Coach bags. Are these all in the same room?


 
Thanks Kc!
Yes, the coach unit is in there too. Almost all of my bags are in the same room. That was one of DH's requests, he didn't want to see purses everywhere  So right now I have them in the purse room and I'm taking the whole closet in the spare bedroom which was the former purse room.


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.



Lookin' good!!  What a project - thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  very impressive.   I want a purse room too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.




Wow great job MaryBel! I really love those units. I hope you're feeling better from your adjustment.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TM!
> I know what you mean, it would look nicer if all of them were out of the dustbags, but then the problem would be that each would have to be in their own cube to prevent any kind of color transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TT!
> My headache was due to my neck adjustment on Friday. It's sad, I need my neck adjustments often otherwise it will be a constant neck and head pain, but sometimes after the adjustment, I get the headache too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks YD!
> Yeah, I don't need another chore, I have enough already being the only woman in the house
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I can do the 1 bag a day for a year without repeating...yikes!
> 
> 
> I'll start taking group pics once I'm done son you can see all the different bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kc!
> Yes, the coach unit is in there too. Almost all of my bags are in the same room. That was one of DH's requests, he didn't want to see purses everywhere  So right now I have them in the purse room and I'm taking the whole closet in the spare bedroom which was the former purse room.




It's terrible when something that suppose to help hurts you in the end anyway.


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.



holee handbags batman!! lol this is gorgeous. How many bags do you have? I thought I had a lot, but sure you have at least 2x as many as me! can't wait to see the finished products. So sad we can't see the bags though, i absolutely love looking at bag collections [which is why I spend so much time in the bag showcase lol]  beautiful so far!


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> holee handbags batman!! lol this is gorgeous. How many bags do you have? I thought I had a lot, but sure you have at least 2x as many as me! can't wait to see the finished products. So sad we can't see the bags though, i absolutely love looking at bag collections [which is why I spend so much time in the bag showcase lol]  beautiful so far!



Gorgeous!!! I desire a walk in closet that display my handbags and shoes! I am thinking about taking my ladies out of their bags.


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Gorgeous!!! I desire a walk in closet that display my handbags and shoes! I am thinking about taking my ladies out of their bags.



I do not put Dooneys in their bags, afraid with such a dark blue [especially Alto bags] there will be color transfer. I leave Guccis in bags, and for my white / light bags, I scour the internet to find the old school Gucci bags which were white. One of my bags is way too big though, haven't been able to find a vintage white bag, so I had to buy an LV dustbag [very light colored] which is so funny, since I really can't stand LV but hey...u gotta do what u gotta do!


----------



## TaterTots

I know I read somewhere on here before,  but about how many bags do you have MB?  My collection is null next to yours.  But maybe some day it will have grown and blossomed into something grand.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  I buy white pillow protectors at the Christmas Tree Shop.  They are 2 for $2.   I wash them and then use them for all light colored handbags or dark handbags with vachetta trim.  I also look for inexpensive pillow cases in colors to match handbags,  so it's easier to tell what's inside.... pink for pink handbags, green for green handbags, etc.  Can't find enough of the colors at cheap enough prices.  (My sister checks for me when she goes to a flea mkt).


----------



## MaryBel

klynneann said:


> Lookin' good!!  What a project - thanks for sharing it with us.


 

Thank you k!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  very impressive.   I want a purse room too!


 

Thank you LJ! The problem is the room is not big enough 



Twoboyz said:


> Wow great job MaryBel! I really love those units. I hope you're feeling better from your adjustment.


 

Thanks TB!
I think I'm feeling finally better today. I think I'll do one more Aleve today and some biofreeze to get closer to a 100% ok
That's one of the things I missed the most from Chicago, my chiropractor, he is awesome!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> It's terrible when something that suppose to help hurts you in the end anyway.




I know, DH was telling me the same thing. I'm in pain if I go for the adjustment (for a few days after) but if I don't go the pain becomes constant everyday.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> holee handbags batman!! lol this is gorgeous. How many bags do you have? I thought I had a lot, but sure you have at least 2x as many as me! can't wait to see the finished products. So sad we can't see the bags though, i absolutely love looking at bag collections [which is why I spend so much time in the bag showcase lol]  beautiful so far!


 
Thanks IM!
I don't really know, my guess is around 300s total, since I know I have more than 100 Dooneys and more than 100 coaches, so I'm guessing 100 between the Brahmins, the Mks and the few others. Now that I think about it, they are probably more than 300 


I know, I wish all could be out of the dustbags but then I will have to dust them and each they will have to be in their own cube to prevent color transfer.


I will take group pics once I'm done.


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> I know I read somewhere on here before,  but about how many bags do you have MB?  My collection is null next to yours.  But maybe some day it will have grown and blossomed into something grand.


 

My current guess is somewhere above 300s. I'll know for sure once I do my catalog


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> My current guess is somewhere above 300s. I'll know for sure once I do my catalog



Amazing!  Would love to know how you set up your catalog - what kinds of info you put down...


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> My current guess is somewhere above 300s. I'll know for sure once I do my catalog


 
You are totally living my purse dream....


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks IM!
> I don't really know, my guess is around 300s total, since I know I have more than 100 Dooneys and more than 100 coaches, so I'm guessing 100 between the Brahmins, the Mks and the few others. Now that I think about it, they are probably more than 300
> 
> 
> I know, I wish all could be out of the dustbags but then I will have to dust them and each they will have to be in their own cube to prevent color transfer.
> 
> 
> I will take group pics once I'm done.




fyi...u r my handbag hero [heroine]!!!

yeah I feel u on that. I should start keeping the canvas in the bags, leather are easy to dust off.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for the pics delay ladies, we were missing an item from ikea and yesterday I called to see if they had gotten any since on Sun when we were there they told be receiving them last Monday, so they said they had them and DH wanted to last night, only to find out the info was not accurate and they did not have them, grr.
> 
> So the only thing I could do was to put the shelve system in position. I just took a pic this morning. Here they are
> I'm only working a couple of hours today so time to fill it up.



a little behind in this thread but the shelves look amazing!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.



So much work...great job!  You are inspiring me to clean my closets out.  My purses are pretty organized but I may change things up a little to make it easier to switch bags.


----------



## Nebo

Imagine this...and all Dooneys inside! I would probably skip on the light, dont want it to affect the leather.
Detolf glass case from Ikea. At 70$, a favorite  among action figure collectors,  as I have found out.

Since my original idea doesnt work for my room  anymore, something all glass, that would make it more breathable and not so crammed, might be something to consider.
I could probably use one in  the closet,  and another one in the room.


----------



## Nebo

And four of them, back to back. Beautifuuul! Not mine, from the net.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> And four of them, back to back. Beautifuuul! Not mine, from the net.


Very nice Nebo. I would check in person to see how secure those glass shelves are. My concern is, would the shelves slide when you put bags in or take them out for a spin. Would they hold the weight of the bags. I would be worried that the system is too delicate. Like I said, you'd have to see them in person to know if they will work for you. (Consider the dust and fingerprint factor as well.)


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Imagine this...and all Dooneys inside! I would probably skip on the light, dont want it to affect the leather.
> Detolf glass case from Ikea. At 70$, a favorite  among action figure collectors,  as I have found out.
> 
> Since my original idea doesnt work for my room  anymore, something all glass, that would make it more breathable and not so crammed, might be something to consider.
> I could probably use one in  the closet,  and another one in the room.





Nebo said:


> And four of them, back to back. Beautifuuul! Not mine, from the net.




Nebo, great ideas. Are these the same storage unit just configured differently?


----------



## Nebo

Yes. They are the same.

Im fine with fingerprints, I clean a lot, lol. The shelf can hold up to 13 lbs. It should be fine.
Also, it is tempered glass, that should help with sturdiness. 
That project, together with the closet, has been in the back seat for a while. Will have time to think about it and go see one in person.

YD, I love how observant you are! You are very concise and you come up with the right questions. Thank you for your post, those were all things one should consider with glass storage and they didnt cross my mind before you mentioned it.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Yes. They are the same.
> 
> Im fine with fingerprints, I clean a lot, lol. The shelf can hold up to 13 lbs. It should be fine.
> Also, it is tempered glass, that should help with sturdiness.
> That project, together with the closet, has been in the back seat for a while. Will have time to think about it and go see one in person.
> 
> YD, I love how observant you are! You are very concise and you come up with the right questions. Thank you for your post, those were all things one should consider with glass storage and they didnt cross my mind before you mentioned it.


Thanks Nebo, it sure is a great option.


----------



## Nebo

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Nebo, it sure is a great option.



I like it too. I prefer wood. And I would love Hemnes boockase with half drawers, half glass doors. But, with the big wooden bed, dresser, vanity.. I dont want to put a lot of towering wood pieces that would make the room look cluttered.
My DH would certainly have an issue with that, lol.

I just wish I could convert the guest room in to a big walk in, lol. Guests could sleep on the couch


----------



## klynneann

Nebo said:


> Imagine this...and all Dooneys inside! I would probably skip on the light, dont want it to affect the leather.
> Detolf glass case from Ikea. At 70$, a favorite  among action figure collectors,  as I have found out.
> 
> Since my original idea doesnt work for my room  anymore, something all glass, that would make it more breathable and not so crammed, might be something to consider.
> I could probably use one in  the closet,  and another one in the room.





Nebo said:


> And four of them, back to back. Beautifuuul! Not mine, from the net.



These are cool ideas - I especially like the 4 back-to-back, though I'm not sure where I would put it since you'd have to be able to walk around it to access all sides.  Wish it was a spinner...  I really need to stop spending money on handbags and start spending on my home lol!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Imagine this...and all Dooneys inside! I would probably skip on the light, dont want it to affect the leather.
> 
> Detolf glass case from Ikea. At 70$, a favorite  among action figure collectors,  as I have found out.
> 
> 
> 
> Since my original idea doesnt work for my room  anymore, something all glass, that would make it more breathable and not so crammed, might be something to consider.
> 
> I could probably use one in  the closet,  and another one in the room.







Nebo said:


> And four of them, back to back. Beautifuuul! Not mine, from the net.




That would be gorgeous ! *Swoon*


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Imagine this...and all Dooneys inside! I would probably skip on the light, dont want it to affect the leather.
> 
> Detolf glass case from Ikea. At 70$, a favorite  among action figure collectors,  as I have found out.
> 
> 
> 
> Since my original idea doesnt work for my room  anymore, something all glass, that would make it more breathable and not so crammed, might be something to consider.
> 
> I could probably use one in  the closet,  and another one in the room.




I love this idea Nebo. This is one of the first ones I was considering actually. However it wouldn't hold vary many and space is a premium for me. That's the reason I chose not to go this route. It's looks really pretty and airy though. How gorgeous would it be with the light s though. Wow! Thanks for the pictures. It actually looks really cool with the action figures and that's not my thing at all. Lol!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Imagine this...and all Dooneys inside! I would probably skip on the light, dont want it to affect the leather.
> Detolf glass case from Ikea. At 70$, a favorite  among action figure collectors,  as I have found out.
> 
> Since my original idea doesnt work for my room  anymore, something all glass, that would make it more breathable and not so crammed, might be something to consider.
> I could probably use one in  the closet,  and another one in the room.




Love this one but it doesn't work for me!


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit


Just catching up on this thread, nice to see how everyone stores their Dooneys. 

Marybel, holy sheet. Thems is a lot of handbags. 

I store mine in their dust bags on the shelf in my closet. It's dark in there, so no light issues. Since they are in the bags, i print out a picture of them, usually a 2x2 size, and pin it to the bag. This way I know what is inside the bag without opening it up.


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Just catching up on this thread, nice to see how everyone stores their Dooneys.
> 
> Marybel, holy sheet. Thems is a lot of handbags.
> 
> I store mine in their dust bags on the shelf in my closet. It's dark in there, so no light issues. Since they are in the bags, i print out a picture of them, usually a 2x2 size, and pin it to the bag. This way I know what is inside the bag without opening it up.




Thanks!
Yes, they are a lot.
I just got 2 more of the same size shelving systems plus 2 smaller ones. They take the whole room


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Looks like we have the same idea, only yours is more advanced. I never thought of a plastic cover for the picture, and GlitterP, the fishing license holder is a great idea!!


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for your comments everyone. While it is not an original idea, it is probably the most cost effective and simple. For me, I want to see the photo at a glance, since I line my bags side by side on a shelf....and other places. If anyone knows where to find the plastic envelopes with hanghole that will fit a 4 x 6 picture (for less), please let us know.
> 
> For those who want to splurge on dust covers, I found these links.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?showDS=true&Ns=default&Ntt=handbag+dust+covers&submit=
> 
> http://bagadocious.com/Purse-Covers/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I love the idea of the picture imprinted on the dust cover. But the price? hmmmm no.


----------



## RozEnix

TaterTots said:


> So Ladies here is one of my finished purse tags for the dust cover. I'll just tie it to the top of the bag....
> View attachment 2970076
> View attachment 2970077
> 
> 
> And I'm also ready to head out to MB's!!!


Good job!! 
On the cheap, I think clear contact paper might do the job too.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Hey GFs, sorry for the delay! This is taking longer than what I thought and to make matters worse I had a terrible headache most of the day Saturday, so I spent most of the afternoon asleep. Don't ask me where I spent 2 hrs of my morning :evil:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the purse room is not finished yet but I took a couple of pics to give you an idea of how is going.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Dooney wall. I decided to put the Dooneys that don't have a dustbag on front if they fit to give it a pop of color. I'm still arranging those so their final position might change.
> 
> 
> The second pic is from the top of the units. Since it was a lot of space to use it for just bags standing up, I put my boxes on top and then the purses with the long fixed handles on top laying down and the smaller Dooneys in front.  And, yes, before you ask, the boxes also have bags, but all coach.


Nice, no wonder you had a headache, that's a lot of work!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Good job!!
> 
> On the cheap, I think clear contact paper might do the job too.




Another great idea. Thanks!


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> Another great idea. Thanks!


I think that is what I will do in the coming weeks, put the pictures in some type of plastic. I am getting a new knee next week so I will have a lot of spare time on my hands. That and catching up on my DVDs, That collection is insane.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> I think that is what I will do in the coming weeks, put the pictures in some type of plastic. I am getting a new knee next week so I will have a lot of spare time on my hands. That and catching up on my DVDs, That collection is insane.




Oh man Rox, I hope all goes well. Best wishes on your surgery.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> I think that is what I will do in the coming weeks, put the pictures in some type of plastic. I am getting a new knee next week so I will have a lot of spare time on my hands. That and catching up on my DVDs, That collection is insane.


I think you will need several new handbags to go with your new knee


----------



## Neener1991

Let's see if this works.  How my bags are stored in my closet:


----------



## MrsKC

Neener1991 said:


> Let's see if this works.  How my bags are stored in my closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987114


You have a great system!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Neener1991 said:


> Let's see if this works.  How my bags are stored in my closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987114




Looks great Neener. It's so nice to see what they are in there. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Neener1991 said:


> Let's see if this works.  How my bags are stored in my closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987114


Very nice!


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> I think you will need several new handbags to go with your new knee


Thanks, I'll be fine, I am a tough old broad. 

Good idea Mrs K, QVC will be my friend.


----------



## RozEnix

Neener1991 said:


> Let's see if this works.  How my bags are stored in my closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987114


Nice, that is how mine look but my pics aren't laminated.


----------



## Neener1991

Thanks all !!!  Mine are also double sided so if they flip around, you still know what they are.  One has an accessory so it has a pic of that instead. Purse tags are clipped behind my tags and on the inner wall taped inside of the closet is the list of details of purchase handwritten so I can just add to the list when needed.  I keep receipts and reg. cards in a plastic pouch in my dresser.  Learning how to sew zippers on was easier than I thought.  I was able to use an old sheet and pillow case from hubby's Coastie days so, cool w/ that.  Works for me.


----------



## klynneann

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, they are a lot.
> I just got 2 more of the same size shelving systems plus 2 smaller ones. They take the whole room



Um.  Wow.  Just - wow!  



Neener1991 said:


> Let's see if this works.  How my bags are stored in my closet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987114



This looks great!


----------



## TaterTots

SO!  For the past month I had been trying to figure out the best way and the best type of cabinet to get to display some of my Dooneys in my bedroom.  So after searching for sometime and looking for the perfect size,  I decided to go with a Cherry Wood Lighted Corner Curio.  I wont use the light in the cabinet just to keep my leathers from fading but it will still be nice to be able to turn it on to show someone if they see or ask about the curio.


----------



## TaterTots

Here is the one I ordered.


----------



## TaterTots

It's big enough in size to hold about 10 bags inside and still not so tall that I can't place another bag on top plus the bottom section will be perfect for CB Bags and or Wallets. So this way I can keep the bags I'm using more in it and free up that space in my purse closet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  it's a beautiful cabinet.  And you handbags will look lovely inside.  Hope it works really well for you.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Here is the one I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004854


That will be so pretty!


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  it's a beautiful cabinet.  And you handbags will look lovely inside.  Hope it works really well for you.







Trudysmom said:


> That will be so pretty!




Thanks Girls!  It really was a hard choice at first because I didn't know if I wanted a shorter more wide case or the corner curio but after I spent sometime in my bedroom I decided using the corner would be the perfect way to go.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Here is the one I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004854




It's beautiful TT! Just thing how gorgeous it will be once it's filled with bags! I can't wait for the finished picture. This is nice because you won't have to worry about dust. I love it. [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## CatePNW

TaterTots said:


> Thanks Girls!  It really was a hard choice at first because I didn't know if I wanted a shorter more wide case or the corner curio but after I spent sometime in my bedroom I decided using the corner would be the perfect way to go.



That's a great solution, sigh, if only my bedroom was big enough for something like this.


----------



## elbgrl

PLEASE be careful with the navy Dooney storage bags!  Unfortunately I just discovered that my pink patent hobo has been marked up from just lying on top of one!  And have not been able to get the stains out.  Tried everything, so I guess the bag is a loss.


----------



## CatePNW

elbgrl said:


> PLEASE be careful with the navy Dooney storage bags!  Unfortunately I just discovered that my pink patent hobo has been marked up from just lying on top of one!  And have not been able to get the stains out.  Tried everything, so I guess the bag is a loss.



Oh, boy, I hate hearing about this.  I only keep darker bags in them so I haven't worried. But I do occasionally stack other bags on top of a blue bag.  I will have to be careful.  Sorry about your bag.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful TT! Just thing how gorgeous it will be once it's filled with bags! I can't wait for the finished picture. This is nice because you won't have to worry about dust. I love it. [emoji3][emoji106]



Hi TB! And thanks!!  I can't wait for it to arrive and fill it up. You guys will be the first to see it when done!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> That's a great solution, sigh, if only my bedroom was big enough for something like this.



I hear ya. That's the main reason I decided to utilize the corner because the wider wall cabinet was going to come out in the floor way to much and there really wouldn't have been the room I needed for it.


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> PLEASE be careful with the navy Dooney storage bags!  Unfortunately I just discovered that my pink patent hobo has been marked up from just lying on top of one!  And have not been able to get the stains out.  Tried everything, so I guess the bag is a loss.



OMG! I hate this...  Do you think there would be any luck of contacting Dooney and telling them you just had your bag stored in its dust cover and it destroyed it if they might replace the bag if it can't be fixed?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  I feel your pain.  Did the color transfer onto the untreated vachetta or onto the patent leather?


----------



## elbgrl

Its on the patent leather, and I have tried everything I can think of, and the stains don't budge.


----------



## CatePNW

elbgrl said:


> Its on the patent leather, and I have tried everything I can think of, and the stains don't budge.



I would definitely take pictures and contact someone at Dooney, that is just not right.  They give you that bag for storage, it should safely store your bag!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> Here is the one I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004854


 
This is gorgeous TT!
Can't wait to see it with the bags inside!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> PLEASE be careful with the navy Dooney storage bags!  Unfortunately I just discovered that my pink patent hobo has been marked up from just lying on top of one!  And have not been able to get the stains out.  Tried everything, so I guess the bag is a loss.




Sorry to hear this Rosie!



CatePNW said:


> I would definitely take pictures and contact someone at Dooney, that is just not right.  They give you that bag for storage, it should safely store your bag!




I agree with Cate's suggestion. I think you should definitely contact Dooney.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  if you bought the bag from QVC,  contact them also.  They might let you return it,  even after a longer period of time.  It's worth a call to CS.


Apparently, patent leather is at risk for color transfer.  They advise not wearing it with dark clothing if the patent leather is light color and also not storing the patent bags touching other handbags.  But I agree with everyone,  the storage bags should not transfer color.


----------



## elbgrl

Thank you ladies.  I did buy her at QVC, so that's a possibility that they may let me return her.  Or I may contact Dooney directly, or at least I could use it as a trade in.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> This is gorgeous TT!
> Can't wait to see it with the bags inside!




I'm to excited!! I can't wait for it to get here!! And thanks!!


----------



## TaterTots

CatePNW said:


> I would definitely take pictures and contact someone at Dooney, that is just not right.  They give you that bag for storage, it should safely store your bag!




Totally 100% agree!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thank you ladies.  I did buy her at QVC, so that's a possibility that they may let me return her.  Or I may contact Dooney directly, or at least I could use it as a trade in.




I'm sorry Rosie. This is so disappointing. I wish Dooney would get rid of these dark dust bags once and for all or at least give light cited ones for light colored bags. I was so worried about it with my oyster that I out that one in a light colored pillow case instantly. You should definitely call both places. Dooney needs to know this is a problem. Good luck. I hope you can get a replacement.


----------



## RozEnix

TaterTots said:


> It's big enough in size to hold about 10 bags inside and still not so tall that I can't place another bag on top plus the bottom section will be perfect for CB Bags and or Wallets. So this way I can keep the bags I'm using more in it and free up that space in my purse closet.


Oh so pretty, nice find.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear this Rosie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Cate's suggestion. I think you should definitely contact Dooney.


I agree to infinity and beyond. CS should do something about that, especially since this was not your fault.


----------



## dcooney4

elbgrl said:


> PLEASE be careful with the navy Dooney storage bags!  Unfortunately I just discovered that my pink patent hobo has been marked up from just lying on top of one!  And have not been able to get the stains out.  Tried everything, so I guess the bag is a loss.



This is terrible. So sorry this happened to you. I never thought this was even possible. I store all my bags in there dust bags. Then in cubes that stack.


----------



## TaterTots

My curio came at the end of the week but I've been so busy this weekend I haven't even started putting it together yet. I'll start working on it tomorrow though .. I'm so excited to see how it's going to look!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> My curio came at the end of the week but I've been so busy this weekend I haven't even started putting it together yet. I'll start working on it tomorrow though .. I'm so excited to see how it's going to look!!


Yay! Can't wait to see it TT!


----------



## RozEnix

I plan to do my picture of bags non laminated on the cheap using clear contact in the next few days. I will post my results as soon as I get my butt in gear


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> My curio came at the end of the week but I've been so busy this weekend I haven't even started putting it together yet. I'll start working on it tomorrow though .. I'm so excited to see how it's going to look!!




I am so anxious to see this finished project!



RozEnix said:


> I plan to do my picture of bags non laminated on the cheap using clear contact in the next few days. I will post my results as soon as I get my butt in gear




I can't wait to see how this turns out as well. I need to do something with the storage bins above my armoire.


----------



## TaterTots

So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.


Oooooooo! The Spring Bouquet Curio. How lovely is that TT! Job well done! And you can see the colors better on your latest acquisitions. So very nice!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.


It looks very pretty.


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.


They look great TT and ilove the new saffiano!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooooo! The Spring Bouquet Curio. How lovely is that TT! Job well done! And you can see the colors better on your latest acquisitions. So very nice!







Trudysmom said:


> It looks very pretty.







MrsKC said:


> They look great TT and ilove the new saffiano!




Thanks Girls!  I think it turned out great!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.




It looks so nice! Look at all the colors! I love the lavender topper [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TT:*  great way to enjoy your handbags,  even when you are not using them.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> It looks so nice! Look at all the colors! I love the lavender topper [emoji7]




I love that bag TB!  I've been wearing her since I got her last week.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TT:*  great way to enjoy your handbags,  even when you are not using them.




Thanks LJ!  It truly is.


----------



## RozEnix

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.


Oh fantastic


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I love that bag TB!  I've been wearing her since I got her last week.




It's my new favorite color. So pretty!


----------



## immigratty

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.



this is very cute


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.


 
Love it! 
Good job!


----------



## klynneann

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.



Looks great! And I love the colors of the bags you are currently showcasing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I have just browsed through this thread and all I can say is, Wow!!  Lots of great ideas for storage and the awesome eye candy that is MaryBel's purse room!


I have my bags in a closet in a spare bedroom, and the overflow in a chifferobe in the same room.  I do have them mostly grouped by brand and bag style - to an extent. 


I have re-homed many of my bags and have downsized slightly so that the storage is more manageable.  I am very popular with my sisters and nieces, lol. 


I have three plastic shelves in the closet but want to look at another and rearranging them in the closet for better access to my bags.


I'll try to take pictures soon and share what my storage system looks like.  (Nothing fancy, pretty boring).


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have just browsed through this thread and all I can say is, Wow!!  Lots of great ideas for storage and the awesome eye candy that is MaryBel's purse room!
> 
> 
> I have my bags in a closet in a spare bedroom, and the overflow in a chifferobe in the same room.  I do have them mostly grouped by brand and bag style - to an extent.
> 
> 
> I have re-homed many of my bags and have downsized slightly so that the storage is more manageable.  I am very popular with my sisters and nieces, lol.
> 
> 
> I have three plastic shelves in the closet but want to look at another and rearranging them in the closet for better access to my bags.
> 
> 
> I'll try to take pictures soon and share what my storage system looks like.  (Nothing fancy, pretty boring).




I was wondering how you store all of those beautiful bags. [emoji4] looking forward to it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet. 

I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol. 
View attachment 3019176

View attachment 3019177

View attachment 3019178

View attachment 3019179

View attachment 3019184

View attachment 3019186


And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs. 
View attachment 3019187


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> So I've work on the curio all day and finally gotten it set up how I believe I like it best. I only have 7 bags in it right now but it's perfect for seasonal bags to be displayed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016254
> 
> 
> I need to add some more wallets to my collection to show in the smaller sections on the bottom. I've got a few pieces I can put in there now as soon as I get time. But I'm very pleased with it.


Beautyfullest  Its such a happy sight.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187


 Sooo maaanyy baaaags!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Sooo maaanyy baaaags!




Yeah, I may have a slight bag addiction. [emoji12]


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187




I am in awe !!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> I am in awe !!!




When I see it all in pictures it's overwhelming. Yet I probably have less than half of what MaryBel has. Especially since I've recently downsized by rehoming some bags with my sisters and nieces.

ETA: MaryBel is my handbag idol. And twin on many bags.


----------



## mad_caliope

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.


 
I really like the way you store your fobs!  What a great idea.  At least you can see them all.  All of my bag charms, etc are stored in labeled boxes, and I never have time to look through each box to find the right one.  I think I am going to give your way of doing this a try


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187


wow. Cute idea for your fobs!


----------



## Live It Up

I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187




Oooooh, the pretty bags 
There are a few that are calling, well no, screaming my name  oh, those grommet Selmas 


GF, you have a lot of space, you need to install lots of shelves, it will give you more free space and let you organize better. You could put them with the system that lets you adjust the height of the shelves. You just basically need to install the bars on the back. One of my closets has this system and it only had 2 shelves 2 far apart, one very high and one in the middle to use to hang clothes from the rod from the shelves, well, I adjusted the position of those and added 2 additional shelves and how I have 4 shelves all just with enough space between them for the height of the purses I put in that shelf.  See the pic in my original post. It also has a link to the home depot with instructions for the installation.


http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-11.html#post28426919


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187


 
Great PORN


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Live It Up said:


> I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.


 

Very nice


----------



## klynneann

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187



Wow!!  This is amazing!!  And I also love the way you store your fobs and poofs.  But just a word of caution - I have the same wire shelving and had a soft leather bag in its dustbag sitting on one.  I hadn't used it in at least 6 months and when I went to take it out, there were indentations on the bottom of the bag from the wire shelving!  After that I put some of my thicker shopping bags (the "fancy" ones that I can't bear to throw out lol) on the shelving first and then set my bags on that to prevent that from happening.  Saffianos are probably fine, but I would be cautious with anything softer.

Edit: I just took another look at your photos and


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> When I see it all in pictures it's overwhelming. Yet I probably have less than half of what MaryBel has. Especially since I've recently downsized by rehoming some bags with my sisters and nieces.
> 
> ETA: MaryBel is my handbag idol. And twin on many bags.


 
I think you are right!  


My problem is I rarely give away any of my bags, I get attached to them!
It's more common that I'll buy duplicates when I find nice things on sale so I can give those away!


Well, that's a first, handbag idol! Is that something I can put on my resume?


----------



## dcooney4

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187



Wow what an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.


 
So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.


 
Very nice!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Oooooh, the pretty bags
> There are a few that are calling, well no, screaming my name  oh, those grommet Selmas
> 
> 
> GF, you have a lot of space, you need to install lots of shelves, it will give you more free space and let you organize better. You could put them with the system that lets you adjust the height of the shelves. You just basically need to install the bars on the back. One of my closets has this system and it only had 2 shelves 2 far apart, one very high and one in the middle to use to hang clothes from the rod from the shelves, well, I adjusted the position of those and added 2 additional shelves and how I have 4 shelves all just with enough space between them for the height of the purses I put in that shelf.  See the pic in my original post. It also has a link to the home depot with instructions for the installation.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-solutions-865810-11.html#post28426919[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Excellent ideas, MB.  I just recently got it all organized and sorted, and now I want to look at improving how it's set up in the closet.  I will definitely take a look at those links.
> 
> 
> 
> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great PORN
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> klynneann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!  This is amazing!!  And I also love the way you store your fobs and poofs.  But just a word of caution - I have the same wire shelving and had a soft leather bag in its dustbag sitting on one.  I hadn't used it in at least 6 months and when I went to take it out, there were indentations on the bottom of the bag from the wire shelving!  After that I put some of my thicker shopping bags (the "fancy" ones that I can't bear to throw out lol) on the shelving first and then set my bags on that to prevent that from happening.  Saffianos are probably fine, but I would be cautious with anything softer.
> 
> Edit: I just took another look at your photos and
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that!  I'll have to look again, but I think most of them on the shelf are structured, but I think I may put something down on the shelf just in case. Excellent suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right!
> 
> 
> My problem is I rarely give away any of my bags, I get attached to them!
> It's more common that I'll buy duplicates when I find nice things on sale so I can give those away!
> 
> 
> Well, that's a first, handbag idol! Is that something I can put on my resume?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, definitely put that on your resume! Usually the bags that I re-home are what I call unfortunate bag purchases.  I buy the bag at a killer price, think it's right for me and after using a few times realize it's not right for me.  I don't like to deal with selling bags, so they go to my sisters and nieces.  I have more disposable income than they all do, so it makes me happy to share with them.
> 
> 
> 
> dcooney4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what an amazing collection. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!  I don't like to take groups photos of my bags because it's a PITA to pull them all out, take pics, and then put them all back in, but I figured a few quick pics of the closet would be pretty easy.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187


You have a wonderful collection of beautiful handbags,GF!!


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.


Those shelves are great! Thanks for the picture


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> You have a wonderful collection of beautiful handbags,GF!!


 
Thank you!  I'm finally at a point in my life where I have some disposable income and I'm building up a bag collection to enjoy.


----------



## lovethatduck

Live It Up said:


> I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.



Nicely done!

I like these chrome units. Open, neatly oganized--easy on the eyes.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very nice!!





MrsKC said:


> Those shelves are great! Thanks for the picture





lovethatduck said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> I like these chrome units. Open, neatly oganized--easy on the eyes.



Thanks. I put acrylic liners on the wire racks so the shelves wouldn't leave imprints on my handbags. But now I'm running out of room!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187



Oh WOW! I would LOVE to go through your closet! You have some real beauties in there.


----------



## Nebo

Live It Up said:


> I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.



So neat and organized! Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Oh WOW! I would LOVE to go through your closet! You have some real beauties in there.


 


Thanks!!  I think we'd both have a blast with each others Selmas, lol.  I remember seeing yours on the MK forum.


----------



## annpan23

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here are a few pictures of my purse closet. I still want to get another shelf and rearrange a bit to get some of these off the floor. But they are in the dust bags and protected so I don't worry too much about them. I'm the only one who goes in this closet.
> 
> I had to use the flash on my phone since there's no light in there. I need to get one of those tap lights lol.
> View attachment 3019176
> 
> View attachment 3019177
> 
> View attachment 3019178
> 
> View attachment 3019179
> 
> View attachment 3019184
> 
> View attachment 3019186
> 
> 
> And a picture of how I store my fobs. This is on the inside of the closet door. I really need to get a second one for just the fuzzy poofs.
> View attachment 3019187







Live It Up said:


> I use a closet to store most of my handbags. I have others stored in a credenza in my bedroom.



WOW! Love both of your purse closet!


----------



## RozEnix

I finished my labeling project and started to pin the pictures to the bags. I grab official pics from Dooney's site and use them since they look better than anything I would take. The lighting is not so swift, but you get the general idea.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nice work.  You can do my closet next.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nice work.  You can do my closet next.




Mine too!!! I'll even help. [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> I finished my labeling project and started to pin the pictures to the bags. I grab official pics from Dooney's site and use them since they look better than anything I would take. The lighting is not so swift, but you get the general idea.




What a great idea.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Mine too!!! I'll even help. [emoji2]


Don't tempt me, I am an organizational freak. But I dunno about MaryBel's that may be a bit much, but probably fun!!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> I finished my labeling project and started to pin the pictures to the bags. I grab official pics from Dooney's site and use them since they look better than anything I would take. The lighting is not so swift, but you get the general idea.




It looks awesome! Good job!



RozEnix said:


> Don't tempt me, I am an organizational freak. *But I dunno about MaryBel's that may be a bit much, but probably fun*!!


 

I agree!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  I think we'd both have a blast with each others Selmas, lol.  I remember seeing yours on the MK forum.



LOL! I do have a bit of a Selma addiction. They are just such great handbags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I was doing some Spring cleaning and decided to take all my bags out to check them out for dust bag color transfer, dryness etc and realized that...  I NEED A STORAGE SOLUTION!!!!!!! And there's more... Not much more but more that I don't have room for. A few of them have two in one bag, depending on the bag and how large the dust bag is. You ladies have some great ideas that I'm thinking about incorporating when storing my bags.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was doing some Spring cleaning and decided to take all my bags out to check them out for dust bag color transfer, dryness etc and realized that...  I NEED A STORAGE SOLUTION!!!!!!! And there's more... Not much more but more that I don't have room for. A few of them have two in one bag, depending on the bag and how large the dust bag is. You ladies have some great ideas that I'm thinking about incorporating when storing my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3021840


An easy start would be to separate by style. Cross bodies together,  totes, satchels,  etc. Plus easy to store since they may be similar size.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> An easy start would be to separate by style. Cross bodies together,  totes, satchels,  etc. Plus easy to store since they may be similar size.




That's a great idea R... I'm just so frustrated with all of them in bags and having to pen each bag to see what they are.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's a great idea R... I'm just so frustrated with all of them in bags and having to pen each bag to see what they are.


You may find a surprise inside!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's a great idea R... *I'm just so frustrated with all of them in bags and having to pen each bag to see what they are*.


 
That's exactly why I keep my dust bags open enough to show what the bag is.  So far I've not had issues with dust.  I guess because I change every day and my bags get a lot of use.  And they are inside the closet, so no issues with fading from light exposure.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's exactly why I keep my dust bags open enough to show what the bag is.  So far I've not had issues with dust.  I guess because I change every day and my bags get a lot of use.  And they are inside the closet, so no issues with fading from light exposure.




That's a good idea. Mine are kept in a closet too. I just took them all out to do some rearranging in my closet. I change everyday as well. I may have to open mine too because it's so ridiculous opening up every one. I'm eventually gonna get rid of these blue bags and get colored bags made to match the bag color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I keep my handbags in my master closet, but I do not use dust bags. I use only one Coach dust bag on a satin Coach evening bag. I have to be able to see all of them. I love seeing them and when I get dressed I look around at them to choose.


----------



## MrsKC

Hey I am so glad to get this far . I can't go up and I needed to utilize floor space. I think the milk crates are a good option for me.
I am not done yet......some bags still need stuffed and put in pillow cases. Will take care of that with my next trip to Walmart. 
What really made me do this is finding the Juliette hobo in the corner on the floor with the tags still on.....geesh. I think if the bags are easier to get to I will be able to use more of what I have. I feel like a kid at Christmas .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hey I am so glad to get this far . I can't go up and I needed to utilize floor space. I think the milk crates are a good option for me.
> I am not done yet......some bags still need stuffed and put in pillow cases. Will take care of that with my next trip to Walmart.
> What really made me do this is finding the Juliette hobo in the corner on the floor with the tags still on.....geesh. I think if the bags are easier to get to I will be able to use more of what I have. I feel like a kid at Christmas .



Hi KC!

  Wow!  I love your collection! I see a few bags I would love to own!  Good luck with your continued organization project!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was doing some Spring cleaning and decided to take all my bags out to check them out for dust bag color transfer, dryness etc and realized that...  I NEED A STORAGE SOLUTION!!!!!!! And there's more... Not much more but more that I don't have room for. A few of them have two in one bag, depending on the bag and how large the dust bag is. You ladies have some great ideas that I'm thinking about incorporating when storing my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3021840



Hi PTB!

I hope all your bags are okay! Good luck!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> 
> Wow!  I love your collection! I see a few bags I would love to own!  Good luck with your continued organization project!


Thanks RN, I know you have a beautiful collection as well I do love this thread--seeing how everyone stores their bags, gets us motivated!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Thanks RN, I know you have a beautiful collection as well *I do love this thread--seeing how everyone stores their bags, gets us motivated!*



It's only fair to have a thread like this, since all the other thread enable us to buy more bags! 

Thanks very much!  I'm growing my collection again slowly after I sold and gifted so many bags before I moved.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> It's only fair to have a thread like this, since all the other thread enable us to buy more bags!
> 
> Thanks very much!  I'm growing my collection again slowly after I sold and gifted so many bags before I moved.



Moving is hard, especially cross country.  We moved last fall....I love where we are but the process of moving is so stressful.  I kept all my bags but last May when I knew we would be moving I quit buying until we got settled in.  My bags ended up sitting in  storage will all of our stuff for a month.  They all came out unscathed! !


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Moving is hard, especially cross country.  We moved last fall....I love where we are but the process of moving is so stressful.  I kept all my bags but last May when I knew we would be moving I quit buying until we got settled in.  My bags ended up sitting in  storage will all of our stuff for a month.  They all came out unscathed! !



Same here.  I love where I moved but moving was stressful too. It was hard enough to leave a job I loved and had been doing for 14 years.  But deciding what handbags were going to get left behind was torture! I gifted most to my BFF, who brought 2 of them with her when she visited me last Summer.  The first thing she said was "I didn't bring these so you can take them back!"


----------



## dcooney4

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was doing some Spring cleaning and decided to take all my bags out to check them out for dust bag color transfer, dryness etc and realized that...  I NEED A STORAGE SOLUTION!!!!!!! And there's more... Not much more but more that I don't have room for. A few of them have two in one bag, depending on the bag and how large the dust bag is. You ladies have some great ideas that I'm thinking about incorporating when storing my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3021840



I have mine organized by color. I also put my bags in these white cubes to add more space in the various closets.


----------



## MrsKC

dcooney4 said:


> I have mine organized by color. I also put my bags in these white cubes to add more space in the various closets.


Great idea, I love the cubes.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks!


----------



## RozEnix

When I store my bags, I always add the stuffing to keep them in their shape. What about the desiccant pack? You know, the little thing that has the warning not to eat, it isn't candy. Do you add that to the bag, or just throw it out?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RozEnix said:


> When I store my bags, I always add the stuffing to keep them in their shape. What about the desiccant pack? You know, the little thing that has the warning not to eat, it isn't candy. Do you add that to the bag, or just throw it out?



I throw them out


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I throw them out



Me too.  I'm afraid my goofy little dog might get ahold of one and either eat it or tear it open and make a mess.


----------



## immigratty

BUMP

I have several racks, two in my regular closet and two in the extra/storage closet.  Please excuse the huge mess in the storage closet, I need to donate about 5 garbage bags full of my brother's old clothes, and quite a few other things. once I get that out of the way, I will bring the other two racks downstairs and have everything together. but these are huge 7-8 foot racks with five huge shelves, all full of bags of course, and the great thing is, I can fit four additional in the storage closet, so once I bring the two down from my master closet, I will still have room for two additional racks. Each rack fits 30-40 bags [or more if I can stack them on top of each other / soft leather or canvas bags], depending on size, for larger bags I can get five or six on each row. Also, this ceiling has huge / high 12 foot ceilings, so I can get very high shelving so I can fit more bags or more things to store up higher. 

Dooney & Bourke Alto rack [downstairs]







Gucci Rack [downstairs]






both racks downstairs






racks upstairs [Dooneys and others]






moved the closer one downstairs, now only the one on the backside of the wall

this is actually the one smaller rack. I have three large racks, and this one is a bit smaller, I put my Dooney Canvas bags on this one because I can lay them flat and stack them up on top of each other, two columns per row, so I get a lot of bags on it.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Any of you crochet or knit?  I've been stuffing my bags with yarn lately.  I'm thinking about tying the dust bag or pillow case with a string of the yarn so I'll know which yarn is in what bag.

Also, I keep reading about blue color transfer on the Dooneys.  Is it coming from the dust bag or from blue jeans?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Color transfer from blue jeans is a common problem.  Color transfer from blue dust bags doesn't happen very often.... but most of us store any light colored handbags in light colored dust bags or pillow cases or pillow protectors.  Just to be safe.  Our handbags are too expensive to take chances.  I buy very cheap pillow protectors at the Christmas Tree Shop,  wash them, and use them for all light colored handbags.


----------



## applecidered

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was doing some Spring cleaning and decided to take all my bags out to check them out for dust bag color transfer, dryness etc and realized that...  I NEED A STORAGE SOLUTION!!!!!!! And there's more... Not much more but more that I don't have room for. A few of them have two in one bag, depending on the bag and how large the dust bag is. You ladies have some great ideas that I'm thinking about incorporating when storing my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3021840


You have quite the floor space haha! I hope you found a solution! Maybe shelves?


----------



## Trudysmom

I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.


That looks great TM. Looks nice and clean and very cheery. More nice photos too.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> That looks great TM. Looks nice and clean and very cheery. More nice photos too.


Thank you. I just posted a few here in photos, but that is how they are all displayed  in my closet.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I just posted a few here in photos, but that is how they are all displayed  in my closet.


You actually have your own bag boutique to greet you every day.


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.



Nicely done!

My handbags also are in open shelves in my bedroom.  I enjoy every one of them enormously--even when not in use.


----------



## sriket87

Nice collection, the shelves are great idea


----------



## MaryBel

Trudysmom said:


> I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.




Love it! 
Eye candy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

It's great to have a storage solution that lets you enjoy the handbags when ever you look at them and not just when you wear them.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.




Very nice! I keep some on display too. I wish all of them could be, but I do t have enough room!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit


Speechless.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> My handbags also are in open shelves in my bedroom.  I enjoy every one of them enormously--even when not in use.



What a sight to wake up to each morning!! Eye candy for sure, you have an awesome collection!!


----------



## dcooney4

Trudysmom said:


> I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.



This looks really pretty and clutter free. It drives me crazy when the dust bags are all floppy in different directions.


----------



## Trudysmom

dcooney4 said:


> This looks really pretty and clutter free. It drives me crazy when the dust bags are all floppy in different directions.


Yes, my bags all sit up and do not touch.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> *A solution to the Dust Bag Dilemma.*
> 
> I have been looking into options to help me easily discern what purse is in my dust bags.
> Below is a mockup of what I plan to do. The tag design in the foreground is what I will be doing because I am a creative person with Photoshop skills. However, you can do something very similar as seen in the other tag.
> 
> 1) I found an online source that sells plastic pouches with hang holes. It fits a 4" x 6" photo that you would print at your local photo place or print at home.
> http://www.vinylenvelope.com/clear-pouch-with-hang-hole-p-308.html
> 
> 2) Take a photo of your purse, preferably on a white background. Make sure you take a vertical shot and leave enough space above your purse in the framed image. When you print, this will be the space to write your purse information. Use my image as a guide.
> 
> 3) Consider printing duplicate photos so that it won't matter which way the tag is facing. After you print your photos, use a Sharpie or dark colored pen to write down your purse information in the space above.
> 
> 4) Slide photo(s) into the plastic pouch and thread a ribbon through the hang hole.
> 
> 5) Attach to dust bag with a safety pin. Attach wherever it makes sense so you can see it easily.
> 
> Well that's it. Let me know if anyone has any other ideas or improvements to what I have proposed. Hopefully this will help or inspire a variation that works for you.


Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  amazing work.  You are welcome to come and do my handbags too.  I'll supply the wine and munchies.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  amazing work.  You are welcome to come and do my handbags too.  I'll supply the wine and munchies.


Thanks LJ. I enjoyed doing it. Hmmm....perhaps this could bloom into a part-time gig helping Dooneynistas, except, I don't need the extra calories. :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.




Very nice! You've got a great collection of bag there. This is my kind of scrapbooking project. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice! You've got a great collection of bag there. This is my kind of scrapbooking project. [emoji4]


Thanks TB! Yeah, fun to see all the baggage.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.




Nice! Can't wait to see the finished product. I need to do something too instead of playing "what bag am I" everyday when looking for a bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD*:  I could buy diet Coke and some raw veggies.  Yum.  How's that for enticement?  

  LOL


----------



## klynneann

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.



Wow - these are so professional looking!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.


Your storage system is so good, and you have a wonderful collection .


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD*:  I could buy diet Coke and some raw veggies.  Yum.  How's that for enticement?
> 
> LOL



Oh girl, diet Coke and raw veggies? Where's the imagination? It would take me days to cover your collection. Think big! 



klynneann said:


> Wow - these are so professional looking!


Thank you klynneann! That's what I was going for. Glad it looks pro.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see the finished product. I need to do something too instead of playing "what bag am I" everyday when looking for a bag.


 Thanks P. This would definitely work for you. It doesn't need to be elaborate. I know some of the gals on here did theirs pretty quickly.



MrsKC said:


> Your storage system is so good, and you have a wonderful collection .


 Thank you MrsKC! It's been quite a project. I worked on it a little at a time. And thanks, the collection started in 2005...but this year was a crazy year for bag buying. The stars (sales) were aligned....eeeek!.


----------



## msmiscl

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.



You have totally inspired me to start working on bag tags, they look awesome! Unfortunately it's really hard to find "good pictures" some of my older Dooney bags


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.



Be still my heart!!! I love your organization. The photos are a fabulous idea.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.


 

I wish my closet looked like that!!  Look at all the gorgeous colors!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

msmiscl said:


> You have totally inspired me to start working on bag tags, they look awesome! Unfortunately it's really hard to find "good pictures" some of my older Dooney bags



Hey, that's great! Thanks! I could not find good photos of my older bags as well so I did have to do some photography. What I also do is pull photos from the Dooney website of bags I like, that way I will have a decent photo, should I actually make the purchase. (yes, slightly obsessed). You could also try ebay....sometimes there's some decent shots there.



Live It Up said:


> Be still my heart!!! I love your organization. The photos are a fabulous idea.


 Thank you! Give it a go! It should help you find the right bag faster.


----------



## msmiscl

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey, that's great! Thanks! I could not find good photos of my older bags as well so I did have to do some photography. What I also do is pull photos from the Dooney website of bags I like, that way I will have a decent photo, should I actually make the purchase. (yes, slightly obsessed). You could also try ebay....sometimes there's some decent shots there.



Hahahaa, I am just as obsessed!!  Usually right after I purchase a new bag I save its "official picture" into my "Dooney folder". It helps to remind me what styles I have so I can decide which one to use "the night before" since they are all in dustbags. But I only started doing that the past year or two, so some of the older styles I couldn't find pictures of.

Some of the newer ones I couldn't find pictures of too, like the Florentine Bristol in Crimson. When you took pictures for the ones you couldn't find, did you have to manually "erase" the edges to blend in with the white background in your bag tags?


----------



## YankeeDooney

msmiscl said:


> Hahahaa, I am just as obsessed!!  Usually right after I purchase a new bag I save its "official picture" into my "Dooney folder". It helps to remind me what styles I have so I can decide which one to use "the night before" since they are all in dustbags. But I only started doing that the past year or two, so some of the older styles I couldn't find pictures of.
> 
> Some of the newer ones I couldn't find pictures of too, like the Florentine Bristol in Crimson. When you took pictures for the ones you couldn't find, did you have to manually "erase" the edges to blend in with the white background in your bag tags?


I took the photos on a white background. Used a roll of white paper so that you can't see a seam in the background. Camera on tripod. Shot photos in natural light, windows behind me. Used a wire hanger to hold the bag straps up. In many cases, I was able to adjust the background brightness in photoshop so that it went to white. Edited out the hangers and retouched the bags if needed. Overkill yes, but I enjoyed doing it. Probably good to keep copy of images in safe deposit for insurance purposes.

Another thought. I like to print (to pdf) the corresponding bag page from the dooney site so that I have the descriptions for reference.


----------



## Marisaa

My DH's auntie has a magnificent collection of designer sunglasses( we are talking couple hundreds), semi-presious stones necklaces, designer( mostlyFerragamo ) shoes, beautiful umbrellas and such. She organized it this way-pictures on the cases and boxes. 
Dear ladies, here is one more thing you can do! Auntie then used those pictures to make a ..... CDs! With your favorite music as a background in CD  you can enjoy your collection without taking your precious bags out. I have quite a few of her CDs and I love to watch them from time to time. She put her things in some kind of looks or nice compositions... It is practically an art!


----------



## Twoboyz

Marisaa said:


> My DH's auntie has a magnificent collection of designer sunglasses( we are talking couple hundreds), semi-presious stones necklaces, designer( mostlyFerragamo ) shoes, beautiful umbrellas and such. She organized it this way-pictures on the cases and boxes.
> Dear ladies, here is one more thing you can do! Auntie then used those pictures to make a ..... CDs! With your favorite music as a background in CD  you can enjoy your collection without taking your precious bags out. I have quite a few of her CDs and I love to watch them from time to time. She put her things in some kind of looks or nice compositions... It is practically an art!




This is really great. What a great idea. Thanks for sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

I took some new photos in my closet today. I used the panoramic setting on the iPhone for the first one. I usually use my Canon but just used the phone today. The bags are all stuffed and do not touch so they stay new looking. 

All Dooney and Bourke in this photo. You can see some of my Vera Bradley also.





This is Coach and Dooney and Bourke. Three double handle and two florentine pocket satchels. They are on the top.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TM:*  so pretty and well organized.  My bags are complaining that they aren't in the same luxury suite that yours are.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I took some new photos in my closet today. I used the panoramic setting on the iPhone for the first one. I usually use my Canon but just used the phone today. The bags are all stuffed and do not touch so they stay new looking.
> 
> All Dooney and Bourke in this photo. You can see some of my Vera Bradley also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Coach and Dooney and Bourke. Three double handle and two florentine pocket satchels. They are on the top.


 

I am speechless!!


----------



## neonbright

Trudysmom said:


> I took some new photos in my closet today. I used the panoramic setting on the iPhone for the first one. I usually use my Canon but just used the phone today. The bags are all stuffed and do not touch so they stay new looking.
> 
> All Dooney and Bourke in this photo. You can see some of my Vera Bradley also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Coach and Dooney and Bourke. Three double handle and two florentine pocket satchels. They are on the top.


Really nice form of storage and very neat.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I took some new photos in my closet today. I used the panoramic setting on the iPhone for the first one. I usually use my Canon but just used the phone today. The bags are all stuffed and do not touch so they stay new looking.
> 
> All Dooney and Bourke in this photo. You can see some of my Vera Bradley also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Coach and Dooney and Bourke. Three double handle and two florentine pocket satchels. They are on the top.




Really nice and organized T! I'm zooming in to look at all the beautiful bags. [emoji15]


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Really nice and organized T! I'm zooming in to look at all the beautiful bags. [emoji15]


Thank you.


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> I took some new photos in my closet today. I used the panoramic setting on the iPhone for the first one. I usually use my Canon but just used the phone today. The bags are all stuffed and do not touch so they stay new looking.
> 
> All Dooney and Bourke in this photo. You can see some of my Vera Bradley also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Coach and Dooney and Bourke. Three double handle and two florentine pocket satchels. They are on the top.



Love how well curated your handbags are--you can tell at a glance they're much loved and cared for as personal treasures.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Does anyone vacuum out their handbags before they store them away? It is a must for me. I just can't stand to have any lint in the bag. I don't want to see that waiting for me the next time I take it for a spin.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Does anyone vacuum out their handbags before they store them away? It is a must for me. I just can't stand to have any lint in the bag. I don't want to see that waiting for me the next time I take it for a spin.




No but I do turn them upside down and give them a shake before stuffing and storing. I also use a lint roller. I don't like the smell of the vacuum.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Does anyone vacuum out their handbags before they store them away? It is a must for me. I just can't stand to have any lint in the bag. I don't want to see that waiting for me the next time I take it for a spin.



  I am quite particular with my bags, but I have yet to vacuum them!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Does anyone vacuum out their handbags before they store them away? It is a must for me. I just can't stand to have any lint in the bag. I don't want to see that waiting for me the next time I take it for a spin.




No I don't. Most of the stuff I carry in my bag is contained in a makeup bag or wristlet so I rarely get any lint on it, especially since the most I'll carry a bag is a week. When I switch bags, if I see any lint inside, I turn it upside down and give it a good shake and make sure it gets out.


I did vacuum a bag once, it was an 'as is' Florentine. It was perfect but it was used as it had some lint inside, so I vacuumed it and it was like new. I think if I started to vacuum my bags I'd had to buy a tiny vacuum to use only for the bags. I wouldn't use the ones I use for cleaning the house.


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.



Wow, they look so professional!



YankeeDooney said:


> Another thought. I like to print (to pdf) the corresponding bag page from the dooney site so that I have the descriptions for reference.



I like having the descriptions as well.  I have a "word" document...craziness!



PcanTannedBty said:


> No but I do turn them upside down and give them a shake before stuffing and storing. I also use a lint roller. I don't like the smell of the vacuum.



Me too!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Does anyone vacuum out their handbags before they store them away? It is a must for me. I just can't stand to have any lint in the bag. I don't want to see that waiting for me the next time I take it for a spin.


I use purse organizers but even in the bags that I don't use them, they stay clean. I also use pouches for small items.


----------



## Danzie89

My AWL vintage Norfolk has a comfy spot on the floor (I don't have much storage space). I don't worry about it though since it's tough as nails and could probably resist an atomic bomb before it sees any substantial wear and tear. &#128540;


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Really nice and organized T! I'm zooming in to look at all the beautiful bags. [emoji15]




I love your storage and how you have it so organized!!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I took a few pictures of some of my bags in my closet. I keep them from touching each other and they are all stuffed. I don't keep them in bags because I can pick my outfits and just see how pretty they are. You can see some paper keeping the two Dooney and Bourke clutches from touching.



Perfect!!  Being able to visually admire them even if you don't use them all the time is just as much fun!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I finally got around to my bag tag project...almost done. I like when things look professional so I scheduled some time to take photos of the bags that I could not find pictures of online. Then, I assembled the tag design in Photoshop and had them printed at CVS ( with $10 off coupon). Below is a sampling of the tags. Final step is finding an inexpensive plastic/vinyl envelope or bag with hang hole (needs to fit a 4 x 6 photo) so that I can attach to the dust bag with a ribbon. Yes, I know this is overkill, but hey, I like things neat, I have the software, and it has been a fun project. Let's call it my version of scrapbooking. Plus, I finally get to see all of my bags at once. When finished, I will post a pic of the bags in the closet.



 Congratulations, what a great job and great idea for those who are very neat and organized!!  That's not me though so mine remain piled up in several chairs but  placed neatly so I can admire each one!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I took some new photos in my closet today. I used the panoramic setting on the iPhone for the first one. I usually use my Canon but just used the phone today. The bags are all stuffed and do not touch so they stay new looking.
> 
> All Dooney and Bourke in this photo. You can see some of my Vera Bradley also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Coach and Dooney and Bourke. Three double handle and two florentine pocket satchels. They are on the top.



I've got to show this to hubby, hint...hint...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I was re-inspired by you ladies here awhile back on storage ideas and recently by someone here (can't remember who... Old age kicking in [emoji2]). I had these made up several months ago but never did anything with them, so I decided to revise what I originally had and this is what I came up with... I'm so tired of opening up every bag to see what's inside... Such an inefficient use of my time.  I really enjoyed doing this; it's so mind easing and such a stress reliever for me. Here's one completed example... Off to finish the rest. I'll be doing a video on "How I store my bags" soon and will share this.


----------



## Scooch

That is so cool!!!! Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was re-inspired by you ladies here awhile back on storage ideas and recently by someone here (can't remember who... Old age kicking in [emoji2]). I had these made up several months ago but never did anything with them, so I decided to revise what I originally had and this is what I came up with... I'm so tired of opening up every bag to see what's inside... Such an inefficient use of my time.  I really enjoyed doing this; it's so mind easing and such a stress reliever for me. Here's one completed example... Off to finish the rest. I'll be doing a video on "How I store my bags" soon and will share this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214253
> 
> View attachment 3214254


P, 

That was me and you done good girl. They look great! I am glad it worked out for you. I found it to be a fun project. I love the finished product. I have to do more now since I added to my family but it definitely makes like a little easier.


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was re-inspired by you ladies here awhile back on storage ideas and recently by someone here (can't remember who... Old age kicking in [emoji2]). I had these made up several months ago but never did anything with them, so I decided to revise what I originally had and this is what I came up with... I'm so tired of opening up every bag to see what's inside... Such an inefficient use of my time.  I really enjoyed doing this; it's so mind easing and such a stress reliever for me. Here's one completed example... Off to finish the rest. I'll be doing a video on "How I store my bags" soon and will share this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214253
> 
> View attachment 3214254




Geez, here I thought my hand written labels pinned to the outside of the bag were pretty good. You and YD are making me want to step it up a notch!!! Nice work gals!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was re-inspired by you ladies here awhile back on storage ideas and recently by someone here (can't remember who... Old age kicking in [emoji2]). I had these made up several months ago but never did anything with them, so I decided to revise what I originally had and this is what I came up with... I'm so tired of opening up every bag to see what's inside... Such an inefficient use of my time.  I really enjoyed doing this; it's so mind easing and such a stress reliever for me. Here's one completed example... Off to finish the rest. I'll be doing a video on "How I store my bags" soon and will share this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214253
> 
> View attachment 3214254


This is great!! I can imagine this makes a big difference finding the bag you want/need!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG... This was such a pain but stress relieving at the same time. I'm almost done... About another row or so to go. I had bags I had forgotten I had... i.e - Salmon Flo Satchel, Brianna, Large Lexington, 3 Buckle Domed Satchels, etc, etc. 

Now the real issue... Where am I going to store all these dang bags?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was re-inspired by you ladies here awhile back on storage ideas and recently by someone here (can't remember who... Old age kicking in [emoji2]). I had these made up several months ago but never did anything with them, so I decided to revise what I originally had and this is what I came up with... I'm so tired of opening up every bag to see what's inside... Such an inefficient use of my time.  I really enjoyed doing this; it's so mind easing and such a stress reliever for me. Here's one completed example... Off to finish the rest. I'll be doing a video on "How I store my bags" soon and will share this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214253
> 
> View attachment 3214254




This looks great Pcan! I can't wait for your video. I have to do this. I also hate opening up all of the dust bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... This was such a pain but stress relieving at the same time. I'm almost done... About another row or so to go. I had bags I had forgotten I had... i.e - Salmon Flo Satchel, Brianna, Large Lexington, 3 Buckle Domed Satchels, etc, etc.
> 
> Now the real issue... Where am I going to store all these dang bags?
> 
> View attachment 3217015




Wow! That had to be a fun exercise though. That's too funny, because I knew you had those bags! Lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! That had to be a fun exercise though. That's too funny, because I knew you had those bags! Lol!




Lol... Now, that's funny!!

Yes, it was fun! It was funny because I ran out of tags but had tons of bags left.  And after opening the remaining bags, I was like "wow, really... I forgot I had that. I fell in love with the Lexi again. I love that bag. No, what's funny is that I remembered you snagged the Grape Lolo over a year ago and returned it.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... This was such a pain but stress relieving at the same time. I'm almost done... About another row or so to go. I had bags I had forgotten I had... i.e - Salmon Flo Satchel, Brianna, Large Lexington, 3 Buckle Domed Satchels, etc, etc.
> 
> Now the real issue... Where am I going to store all these dang bags?
> 
> View attachment 3217015




You can store some at my house, LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Now, that's funny!!
> 
> Yes, it was fun! It was funny because I ran out of tags but had tons of bags left.  And after opening the remaining bags, I was like "wow, really... I forgot I had that. I fell in love with the Lexi again. I love that bag. No, what's funny is that I remembered you snagged the Grape Lolo over a year ago and returned it.




Yes that was good! Lol!


----------



## AnotherPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... This was such a pain but stress relieving at the same time. I'm almost done... About another row or so to go. I had bags I had forgotten I had... i.e - Salmon Flo Satchel, Brianna, Large Lexington, 3 Buckle Domed Satchels, etc, etc.
> 
> Now the real issue... Where am I going to store all these dang bags?
> 
> View attachment 3217015




OMG! I love it! Great work!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... This was such a pain but stress relieving at the same time. I'm almost done... About another row or so to go. I had bags I had forgotten I had... i.e - Salmon Flo Satchel, Brianna, Large Lexington, 3 Buckle Domed Satchels, etc, etc.
> 
> Now the real issue... Where am I going to store all these dang bags?
> 
> View attachment 3217015


It looks great P and it looks like a purse invasion at the same time. They are coming to take you away.....because "when you go Dooney, you go looney." Wtho said that?  LOL!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  impressive.   You can come and do my collection next.  I'll keep you going with wine and snacks.  It's a big project.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> It looks great P and it looks like a purse invasion at the same time. They are coming to take you away.....because "when you go Dooney, you go looney." Wtho said that?  LOL!




Lol... @ Purse invasion. And looney is saying it lightly.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  impressive.   You can come and do my collection next.  I'll keep you going with wine and snacks.  It's a big project.




Lol... I'll there girlfriend!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I'll there girlfriend!!




You are a good friend.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... This was such a pain but stress relieving at the same time. I'm almost done... About another row or so to go. I had bags I had forgotten I had... i.e - Salmon Flo Satchel, Brianna, Large Lexington, 3 Buckle Domed Satchels, etc, etc.
> 
> Now the real issue... Where am I going to store all these dang bags?
> 
> View attachment 3217015


Wow, PTB, this is fabulous!!


----------



## msmiscl

YankeeDooney said:


> I took the photos on a white background. Used a roll of white paper so that you can't see a seam in the background. Camera on tripod. Shot photos in natural light, windows behind me. Used a wire hanger to hold the bag straps up. In many cases, I was able to adjust the background brightness in photoshop so that it went to white. Edited out the hangers and retouched the bags if needed. Overkill yes, but I enjoyed doing it. Probably good to keep copy of images in safe deposit for insurance purposes.
> 
> Another thought. I like to print (to pdf) the corresponding bag page from the dooney site so that I have the descriptions for reference.


After a couple of months, I'm approximately 70% done with my tags  It was slow but I have made some progress. I will have to take some pictures tomorrow (for older styles/ ones that I couldn't find a good picture of). I couldn't THANKYOU enough for sharing how you've done yours and for inspiring me to work on it. 

I haven't decided whether I should punch holes like PTB did with her tags, or buy clear plastic inserts...  I am worried if I were to put it inside plastic inserts the picture would stick to the plastic overtime. But if I were to just punch holes, the picture would eventually warp. Did you end up getting plastic covers for your tags?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

msmiscl said:


> After a couple of months, I'm approximately 70% done with my tags  It was slow but I have made some progress. I will have to take some pictures tomorrow (for older styles/ ones that I couldn't find a good picture of). I couldn't THANKYOU enough for sharing how you've done yours and for inspiring me to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't decided whether I should punch holes like PTB did with her tags, or buy clear plastic inserts...  I am worried if I were to put it inside plastic inserts the picture would stick to the plastic overtime. But if I were to just punch holes, the picture would eventually warp. Did you end up getting plastic covers for your tags?




I used very high quality photo paper, which is thick and very substantial. I don't see mine warping any more than if it were in plastic inserts, however, I plan to laminate them, to allow more wear. I didn't put much thought into it, I was just trying to do something quick. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## msmiscl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I used very high quality photo paper, which is thick and very substantial. I don't see mine warping any more than if it were in plastic inserts, however, I plan to laminate them, to allow more wear. I didn't put much thought into it, I was just trying to do something quick. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


I'm not at the printing stage yet  I'm sure photo paper is much more sturdy than regular print paper, but if I were to store and constantly pulling them in and out of my my closet, I know it will get ruined overtime if I leave it as-is. Laminating is a great idea too!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

msmiscl said:


> After a couple of months, I'm approximately 70% done with my tags  It was slow but I have made some progress. I will have to take some pictures tomorrow (for older styles/ ones that I couldn't find a good picture of). I couldn't THANKYOU enough for sharing how you've done yours and for inspiring me to work on it.
> 
> I haven't decided whether I should punch holes like PTB did with her tags, or buy clear plastic inserts...  I am worried if I were to put it inside plastic inserts the picture would stick to the plastic overtime. But if I were to just punch holes, the picture would eventually warp. Did you end up getting plastic covers for your tags?


So sweet and glad to have helped you out M. Funny you should ask the question because I had long been on the hunt for a less expensive option for the plastic/vinyl tags. Procrastination was also a factor and of course, busy making new purchases so I have to do another photo shoot.  But, I am finally just going to make the investment and buy the darn vinyl tags with the hang holes...a Christmas gift for me and mom. I figure the time it would save in searching through dust bags is worth it to me. If you are concerned about the photos sticking to the vinyl, the other option might be to have them printed out on a heavy paper stock at Staples. If you have the software, you can fit quite a few tags on an 11 x 17 sheet. However, I am not too concerned about the photos sticking because the vinyl tags are similar to what's in design/photo portfolios. In any event, you could do a spot check to make sure nothing is sticking.

Once I get them, I will certainly post an update. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. Good luck and thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## msmiscl

YankeeDooney said:


> So sweet and glad to have helped you out M. Funny you should ask the question because I had long been on the hunt for a less expensive option for the plastic/vinyl tags. Procrastination was also a factor and of course, busy making new purchases so I have to do another photo shoot.  But, I am finally just going to make the investment and buy the darn vinyl tags with the hang holes...a Christmas gift for me and mom. I figure the time it would save in searching through dust bags is worth it to me. If you are concerned about the photos sticking to the vinyl, the other option might be to have them printed out on a heavy paper stock at Staples. If you have the software, you can fit quite a few tags on an 11 x 17 sheet. However, I am not too concerned about the photos sticking because the vinyl tags are similar to what's in design/photo portfolios. In any event, you could do a spot check to make sure nothing is sticking.
> 
> Once I get them, I will certainly post an update. If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. Good luck and thanks again for your kind words.


Uh huh, I saw that you were busy with making new purchases from the tent sale photos  I'm probably gonna print the tags as photos with matte finish, then maybe laminate it if I could borrow those machines. It will be so awesome to easily browse and grab the right style when we're done with these tags (esp when we are in a hurry). I think it is totally worth it for the effort we put in it. Will share once I am done with printing and trimming!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

msmiscl said:


> Uh huh, I saw that you were busy with making new purchases from the tent sale photos  I'm probably gonna print the tags as photos with matte finish, then maybe laminate it if I could borrow those machines. It will be so awesome to easily browse and grab the right style when we're done with these tags (esp when we are in a hurry). I think it is totally worth it for the effort we put in it. Will share once I am done with printing and trimming!!


Where are you getting the lamination stuff? Is it a heavier weight stock? I am curious if it is significantly less expensive than my option? I might be willing to try. I know there are self-laminating sheets out there but not sure it will get the results I am looking for. I am also not thrilled with having to trim a bunch of tags.


----------



## msmiscl

YankeeDooney said:


> Where are you getting the lamination stuff? Is it a heavier weight stock? I am curious if it is significantly less expensive than my option? I might be willing to try. I know there are self-laminating sheets out there but not sure it will get the results I am looking for. I am also not thrilled with having to trim a bunch of tags.


From what I know, there are several ways it could be done with self-laminating sheets. 

1. Use an iron 
2. Thermal Laminator 
3. Use a scrape 

I have a thermal laminator lying around at work, so I might be able to use that. Also, I think option 1 and 2 would look nicer than using a scrape (more likely to have bubbles). As for trimming, I'll probably use a paper chopper (because I can never cut straight lines with scissors , and faster too).

I am not exactly sure what you mean by "heavier weight stock". I would assume the majority of the weight from the tags would likely come from the photo paper used, and not the laminate sheet.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... This was such a pain but stress relieving at the same time. I'm almost done... About another row or so to go. I had bags I had forgotten I had... i.e - Salmon Flo Satchel, Brianna, Large Lexington, 3 Buckle Domed Satchels, etc, etc.
> 
> Now the real issue... Where am I going to store all these dang bags?
> 
> View attachment 3217015


Gorgeous Pcann! What a great idea! Sometimes for me it's out of sight out of mind and I forget what I have too! Lol! Some of my Dooneys / Coach bags didn't come with dust bags, is there any way to get more of the dust covers ?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  I use pillow cases or pillow protectors on many of my handbags.  If they are new,  wash them first.  You can get very inexpensive pillow protectors in stores like the Christmas Tree Shop,  or else use old pillow cases you have around the house.   When I can, I coordinate the color with the color of the handbag and search flea markets, etc. for bargains on pillow cases.  For what I am spending on the handbags,  a think an extra $5 for a matching pillow case is not unreasonable.


----------



## Ms.Library

Wow! I am so impressed by all the tags!  So organized!


----------



## msmiscl

Very happy to say I'm 90% done  

I still need to take pictures for some of the bags I couldn't find good pictures of, but majority are done. Laminated and hole-punched (to attach onto the dustbag). Inspired by YD, I tried to make the tags look professional with only essential information on there (style, collection, color). I want to make it look nice because I don't want to redo it in the near future. I am very happy that I decided to do this, although it was a slow process (worked on it intermittently), I had fun with this project.


----------



## YankeeDooney

msmiscl said:


> Very happy to say I'm 90% done
> 
> I still need to take pictures for some of the bags I couldn't find good pictures of, but majority are done. Laminated and hole-punched (to attach onto the dustbag). Inspired by YD, I tried to make the tags look professional with only essential information on there (style, collection, color). I want to make it look nice because I don't want to redo it in the near future. I am very happy that I decided to do this, although it was a slow process (worked on it intermittently), I had fun with this project.


They look awesome M! I like the added touch of the Florentine logo. Congrats on nearing the end of the project. Beautiful bags in your collection too.


----------



## MrsKC

msmiscl said:


> Very happy to say I'm 90% done
> 
> I still need to take pictures for some of the bags I couldn't find good pictures of, but majority are done. Laminated and hole-punched (to attach onto the dustbag). Inspired by YD, I tried to make the tags look professional with only essential information on there (style, collection, color). I want to make it look nice because I don't want to redo it in the near future. I am very happy that I decided to do this, although it was a slow process (worked on it intermittently), I had fun with this project.


So professional looking!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*ms:*  impressive.  My collection is jealous.


----------



## momjules

Wow! Will you do my Dooney room when you are done with yours? I so want to display my bags all over my daughters old room,but the dust will ruin them.


----------



## msmiscl

YankeeDooney said:


> They look awesome M! I like the added touch of the Florentine logo. Congrats on nearing the end of the project. Beautiful bags in your collection too.



 Thanks dear! I actually printed my tags as 4x3 instead of 4x6 (basically collage print of 2 tags per 4x6). Because my tags were half the size of regular 4x6 prints, there were more options out there as to what I use to protect these prints. I was able to find great quality made in japan self-stick laminating pockets from a Japanese store (prints in asia are generally smaller than prints in North America).The associates at the photolab sliced all my collage prints so all I had to do was slide the tags in and punch the holes manually. I'm glad how it turned out. Hope you are able to find good tag holders for yours soon too! 



MrsKC said:


> So professional looking!



 Thanks! The creation of these tags were completely inspired by how YD did hers. Hers looks even more gorgeous! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *ms:*  impressive.  My collection is jealous.



 It kind of feels like each tag has its own ID tag huh? 



momjules said:


> Wow! Will you do my Dooney room when you are done with yours? I so want to display my bags all over my daughters old room,but the dust will ruin them.



I can sure help! But I am an amateur comparing to YD  I thought about "displaying" them in my spare room too, but I don't rotate bags often enough to not have dust covering them.


----------



## lovethatduck

Redo of my media cabinets/Dooney bag storage/display--sans media (DVDs, CDs, mags).  

I may be moving--yet again--in preparation, I've boxed up the media discs.  I refuse to pack away my lovelies 'till  the bitter, last minute. More in glass wall unit downstairs, others sitting on chrome multi-tier rack, some still hidden away in walkzin closer.


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> Redo of my media cabinets/Dooney bag storage/display--sans media (DVDs, CDs, mags).
> 
> I may be moving--yet again--in preparation, I've boxed up the media discs.  I refuse to pack away my lovelies 'till  the bitter, last minute. More in glass wall unit downstairs, others sitting on chrome multi-tier rack, some still hidden away in walkzin closer.


That is such a beautiful display! I am sure you love looking at them.
Is that a white multi LV speedy?  It is beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

lovethatduck said:


> Redo of my media cabinets/Dooney bag storage/display--sans media (DVDs, CDs, mags).
> 
> I may be moving--yet again--in preparation, I've boxed up the media discs.  I refuse to pack away my lovelies 'till  the bitter, last minute. More in glass wall unit downstairs, others sitting on chrome multi-tier rack, some still hidden away in walkzin closer.


I love looking at mine also. I have mine all in my closet. I love to see them and pick one to go with outfits.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Redo of my media cabinets/Dooney bag storage/display--sans media (DVDs, CDs, mags).
> 
> I may be moving--yet again--in preparation, I've boxed up the media discs.  I refuse to pack away my lovelies 'till  the bitter, last minute. More in glass wall unit downstairs, others sitting on chrome multi-tier rack, some still hidden away in walkzin closer.




Soooo beautiful!!! I love it...


----------



## all2joy

lovethatduck said:


> Redo of my media cabinets/Dooney bag storage/display--sans media (DVDs, CDs, mags).
> 
> I may be moving--yet again--in preparation, I've boxed up the media discs.  I refuse to pack away my lovelies 'till  the bitter, last minute. More in glass wall unit downstairs, others sitting on chrome multi-tier rack, some still hidden away in walkzin closer.




I love it!


----------



## Fgl11

pcantannedbty said:


> soooo beautiful!!! I love it...




+1


----------



## YankeeDooney

lovethatduck said:


> Redo of my media cabinets/Dooney bag storage/display--sans media (DVDs, CDs, mags).
> 
> I may be moving--yet again--in preparation, I've boxed up the media discs.  I refuse to pack away my lovelies 'till  the bitter, last minute. More in glass wall unit downstairs, others sitting on chrome multi-tier rack, some still hidden away in walkzin closer.


Oh, it looks like we can just go shopping there right now. Love it! Such a nice way to display the goods.


----------



## MrsKC

Girls, I was at Walmart today and I saw this....
It isn't my permanent storage but it is good for "the current rotation" that is out,  when I am too lazy to put them back in their dustbags.
For the bags with the rolled handles, the handles are to wide to fit on the hook, so I hung by the straps. The bags are empty  (hobo on door know only photo bombing ) so it will be ok for short term.
I am thrilled to have found this!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Girls, I was at Walmart today and I saw this....
> It isn't my permanent storage but it is good for "the current rotation" that is out,  when I am too lazy to put them back in their dustbags.
> For the bags with the rolled handles, the handles are to wide to fit on the hook, so I hung by the straps. The bags are empty  (hobo on door know only photo bombing ) so it will be ok for short term.
> I am thrilled to have found this!!!


That looks like a great solution, KC.


----------



## momjules

lovethatduck said:


> Redo of my media cabinets/Dooney bag storage/display--sans media (DVDs, CDs, mags).
> 
> I may be moving--yet again--in preparation, I've boxed up the media discs.  I refuse to pack away my lovelies 'till  the bitter, last minute. More in glass wall unit downstairs, others sitting on chrome multi-tier rack, some still hidden away in walkzin closer.



I also have shelves to display my bags, but I have them in dust bags. Do you need to dust your bags? And if so, how often does that need to be done. Have you gotten any light damage or fading?


----------



## YankeeDooney

As some of you may remember, earlier in this thread I proposed an idea for bag tags. Well, finally the bag tags are completed. I found some Self-Seal Laminating Pouches on Clearance at CVS for 75% off so I drove to several and bought up their inventory so I would have some for future purchases. Reworked my tag design to allow for the hole punch. Signed up with Snapfish and had my 4 x 6 photos printed for another deal. Sounds extreme but the results are well worth it to me. Here is a quick snap of the bag organization for my mother's closet. A good daughter takes care of her mama first.  I am still working on the reorganization of closets but this gives you all an idea of how easy it will now be to find the right bag of the day.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  I'm impressed and jealous. The closet looks great.  I wish I had that much room.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> As some of you may remember, earlier in this thread I proposed an idea for bag tags. Well, finally the bag tags are completed. I found some Self-Seal Laminating Pouches on Clearance at CVS for 75% off so I drove to several and bought up their inventory so I would have some for future purchases. Reworked my tag design to allow for the hole punch. Signed up with Snapfish and had my 4 x 6 photos printed for another deal. Sounds extreme but the results are well worth it to me. Here is a quick snap of the bag organization for my mother's closet. A good daughter takes care of her mama first.  I am still working on the reorganization of closets but this gives you all an idea of how easy it will now be to find the right bag of the day.
> View attachment 3420371



That is wonderful! ! So professional. Well done .


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  I'm impressed and jealous. The closet looks great.  I wish I had that much room.





MrsKC said:


> That is wonderful! ! So professional. Well done .



Thanks Ladies! It was definitely a process. It is making me want to reorganize all the closets. Would love to have one dedicated to bags but not really possible so the bags are in different closets. Perhaps if I do a major closet purge someday. I do love the look and ease of the tags. So glad it is done. Shoe pics on boxes might be the next project.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Good job, YD!   Looks great.


----------



## momjules

That looks better than a store storage area!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Good job, YD!   Looks great.





momjules said:


> That looks better than a store storage area!



Thanks Ladies! Hopefully I can post more when I rearrange the closets.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Thanks for the great idea.  My husband has plans to design a Dooney room for me.  I am going to have custom shelves made and use Roman shades over the shelves to cut down on dust and light.  I was not planning on using dust bags but with this clever idea I might keep the bags for added protection.  I love doing crafts and think I could really enjoy a project like this.


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> As some of you may remember, earlier in this thread I proposed an idea for bag tags. Well, finally the bag tags are completed. I found some Self-Seal Laminating Pouches on Clearance at CVS for 75% off so I drove to several and bought up their inventory so I would have some for future purchases. Reworked my tag design to allow for the hole punch. Signed up with Snapfish and had my 4 x 6 photos printed for another deal. Sounds extreme but the results are well worth it to me. Here is a quick snap of the bag organization for my mother's closet. A good daughter takes care of her mama first.  I am still working on the reorganization of closets but this gives you all an idea of how easy it will now be to find the right bag of the day.
> View attachment 3420371



Wow!  Looks so great!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> As some of you may remember, earlier in this thread I proposed an idea for bag tags. Well, finally the bag tags are completed. I found some Self-Seal Laminating Pouches on Clearance at CVS for 75% off so I drove to several and bought up their inventory so I would have some for future purchases. Reworked my tag design to allow for the hole punch. Signed up with Snapfish and had my 4 x 6 photos printed for another deal. Sounds extreme but the results are well worth it to me. Here is a quick snap of the bag organization for my mother's closet. A good daughter takes care of her mama first.  I am still working on the reorganization of closets but this gives you all an idea of how easy it will now be to find the right bag of the day.
> View attachment 3420371



I'm doing a little catching up on the forum. This looks great YD!! Nice work [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I'm doing a little catching up on the forum. This looks great YD!! Nice work [emoji4]





LifeIsDucky said:


> Thanks for the great idea.





Suzwhat said:


> Wow!  Looks so great!



Thanks ladies! Nice to see ya around here again TB!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of my expedit


Hi MaryBel - I know this an old post but this cubby unit would be perfect for what I am looking for.  do you recall where you got it from?

I kept reading through the thread and found it is the Kallax from IKEA


----------



## YankeeDooney

ilikesunshine said:


> Hi MaryBel - I know this an old post but this cubby unit would be perfect for what I am looking for.  do you recall where you got it from?
> 
> I kept reading through the thread and found it is the Kallax from IKEA


This should clarify things. Expedit was renamed Kallax.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/living_room/tools/kallax/


----------



## ilikesunshine

YankeeDooney said:


> This should clarify things. Expedit was renamed Kallax.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/categories/departments/living_room/tools/kallax/


Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks ladies! Nice to see ya around here again TB!



Here I am late again!  Thanks YD! [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Took some measurements this weekend to add some more shelves to my purse closet.  I'm slowing working up the courage to as Hubs if I can turn the entire office into a purse storage area with a computer desk for work LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

I had to find some more storage solutions as my current ones were starting to overflow. I had this little area that just had a TV tray to hold some stuff and I would shove things underneath it because, well, there was space there. I wish I had a before picture because my solution looks a lot better. The best thing is that it holds about 8 bags. [emoji4][emoji106] 
This is the Kallax from Ikea. I think I'm going to get two more baskets for the other two sections. This was only $34.99 and the baskets were $9.99 each. It comes in a few different sizes, colors and several different basket designs. Best yet is I put it together myself. [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

It looks great! The baskets help hide things. 
Does this now make room for more bags?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I had to find some more storage solutions as my current ones were starting to overflow. I had this little area that just had a TV tray to hold some stuff and I would shove things underneath it because, well, there was space there. I wish I had a before picture because my solution looks a lot better. The best thing is that it holds about 8 bags. [emoji4][emoji106]
> This is the Kallax from Ikea. I think I'm going to get two more baskets for the other two sections. This was only $34.99 and the baskets were $9.99 each. It comes in a few different sizes, colors and several different basket designs. Best yet is I put it together myself. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3541410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541412


Good thinking TB. It looks very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> It looks great! The baskets help hide things.
> Does this now make room for more bags?



Thanks! Unfortunately it's just making enough room for what I have now. Now I can open my closets and not have bags falling on my head. [emoji23]. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Good thinking TB. It looks very nice!



Thanks YD!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I had to find some more storage solutions as my current ones were starting to overflow. I had this little area that just had a TV tray to hold some stuff and I would shove things underneath it because, well, there was space there. I wish I had a before picture because my solution looks a lot better. The best thing is that it holds about 8 bags. [emoji4][emoji106]
> This is the Kallax from Ikea. I think I'm going to get two more baskets for the other two sections. This was only $34.99 and the baskets were $9.99 each. It comes in a few different sizes, colors and several different basket designs. Best yet is I put it together myself. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3541410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541412



This is a great solution to a never ending problem .


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> This is a great solution to a never ending problem .



Thanks KC! So true....


----------



## MrsKC

This could work depending on what you are lookin for. ....

http://www.qvc.com/Faux-Leather-Fol...es.qvc.com/is/image/v/73/v33373.001?$uslarge$


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> This could work depending on what you are lookin for. ....
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Faux-Leather-Fol...es.qvc.com/is/image/v/73/v33373.001?$uslarge$



These look really nice too. My son bought one at target in a microfiber and he's getting a lot of use out of it.


----------



## DBLover318

Twoboyz said:


> I had to find some more storage solutions as my current ones were starting to overflow. I had this little area that just had a TV tray to hold some stuff and I would shove things underneath it because, well, there was space there. I wish I had a before picture because my solution looks a lot better. The best thing is that it holds about 8 bags. [emoji4][emoji106]
> This is the Kallax from Ikea. I think I'm going to get two more baskets for the other two sections. This was only $34.99 and the baskets were $9.99 each. It comes in a few different sizes, colors and several different basket designs. Best yet is I put it together myself. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3541410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541412


OMG this is great.  I may have to invest in one (or more) of these.
I'm getting to the point of desperation now because of all my recent purchases I've ran out of closet space and in addition to organizing during winter break, I need to look for an alternative to handbag storage.  My poor precious bags are getting smashed.


----------



## dgphoto

Well, this happened today... It's definitely not finished but all my winter bags are off the floor at least! Will try for a better photo tomorrow when the lighting is better.


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Well, this happened today... It's definitely not finished but all my winter bags are off the floor at least! Will try for a better photo tomorrow when the lighting is better.
> View attachment 3568316


Well I for one Luv it! It looks amazing! I feel like I am window shopping in a Boutique. Beautiful display, arrangement and selection. Congrats!


----------



## I'm Floored

dgphoto said:


> Well, this happened today... It's definitely not finished but all my winter bags are off the floor at least! Will try for a better photo tomorrow when the lighting is better.
> View attachment 3568316



That is amazing! I'm so jealous. I am trying to convince my husband to let me convert the "office" off our bedroom into my closet. So far, it's a no go. But I'll keep trying!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

dgphoto said:


> Well, this happened today... It's definitely not finished but all my winter bags are off the floor at least! Will try for a better photo tomorrow when the lighting is better.
> View attachment 3568316



Love it! Is that a Grey Clayton I see?
[emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> Well I for one Luv it! It looks amazing! I feel like I am window shopping in a Boutique. Beautiful display, arrangement and selection. Congrats!


Thanks! [emoji8]


I'm Floored said:


> That is amazing! I'm so jealous. I am trying to convince my husband to let me convert the "office" off our bedroom into my closet. So far, it's a no go. But I'll keep trying!


Lol, keep bugging him. My hubby moaned about it but finally caved. [emoji1]


PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it! Is that a Grey Clayton I see?
> [emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


Thanks! Yep, that's a Clayton. I don't carry it often because it's so large. [emoji39]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Well, this happened today... It's definitely not finished but all my winter bags are off the floor at least! Will try for a better photo tomorrow when the lighting is better.
> View attachment 3568316


dgp:  I'm impressed.  Beautiful collection and great storage/display.   Even my handbags are jealous.  I'll bet you even enjoy your handbag collection more with everything easy to see and access.


----------



## dgphoto

Here's the final product after a bit of reorganization [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> Here's the final product after a bit of reorganization [emoji4]
> View attachment 3568950


Very impressive.  Enjoy the view and the handbags.  Nice collection.


----------



## momjules

Love it!


----------



## dgphoto

lavenderjunkie said:


> dgp:  I'm impressed.  Beautiful collection and great storage/display.   Even my handbags are jealous.  I'll bet you even enjoy your handbag collection more with everything easy to see and access.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Very impressive.  Enjoy the view and the handbags.  Nice collection.





momjules said:


> Love it!



Thanks, ladies! Every time I walk in there, it makes me smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

dgphoto said:


> Here's the final product after a bit of reorganization [emoji4]
> View attachment 3568950



Love it! Beautiful collection... if you ever want to Sale the Grey Clayton, please let me know. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Sharing my storage display(s)... A couple of months ago, I decided I needed more storage and went with bookshelves. It was so fun putting these together. 






[emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sharing my storage display(s)... A couple of months ago, I decided I needed more storage and went with bookshelves. It was so fun putting these together.
> 
> View attachment 3569492
> 
> View attachment 3569493
> 
> PCAN:  it must be great to see your beautiful handbag collection every time you walk by those book shelves.  Your display looks fantastic.
> 
> [emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Yes, it is! I love it... thank you LJ


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it is! I love it... thank you LJ


PCAN:  always great to have you post.  Welcome back.  I've missed you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> PCAN:  always great to have you post.  Welcome back.  I've missed you.



Aww, thank you LJ! Good to pop in and see what you girls have been up to. [emoji4]
[emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sharing my storage display(s)... A couple of months ago, I decided I needed more storage and went with bookshelves. It was so fun putting these together.
> 
> View attachment 3569492
> 
> View attachment 3569493
> 
> 
> [emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]



Oh I love it, I use baker's racks.


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sharing my storage display(s)... A couple of months ago, I decided I needed more storage and went with bookshelves. It was so fun putting these together.
> 
> View attachment 3569492
> 
> View attachment 3569493
> 
> 
> [emoji175]ThePecanTannedBeauty[emoji175]



Nice Collection of Ladies PcanTannedBty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

all2joy said:


> Nice Collection of Ladies PcanTannedBty!



Thanks GF!!! It's lots of work to have them displayed though. [emoji52]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> Oh I love it, I use baker's racks.



Thank you!!! That's a great idea as well.


----------



## momjules

Well girls, here I am! When you have to go out and buy these things for your bags, you know you have a problem!


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!!! That's a great idea as well.



I love the wrought / cast iron scroll pattern, and I'm able to find so many lovely patterns in baker's racks.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Well girls, here I am! When you have to go out and buy these things for your bags, you know you have a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616411



Don't worry, you're in good company. [emoji4] I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Well girls, here I am! When you have to go out and buy these things for your bags, you know you have a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616411



Umm, so.... when you have bought a few of them that means you have a few problems 
Yep, guilty!

Can't wait to see it filled with your pretties!


----------



## momjules

Well.  Here goes!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Well.  Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618554
> View attachment 3618555
> View attachment 3618556
> View attachment 3618557
> View attachment 3618558
> View attachment 3618559
> View attachment 3618560
> View attachment 3618561


*MJ*:  impressive collection.  How do your organize... by color, by style, by size?


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Well.  Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618554
> View attachment 3618555
> View attachment 3618556
> View attachment 3618557
> View attachment 3618558
> View attachment 3618559
> View attachment 3618560
> View attachment 3618561


MJ, let me throw another idea out to maximize space. I see many ladies buying bookcases and cabinets and line them up on a wall. So if you have all of this lovely wall space, why not take advantage of that space and install shelving (similar to dgphoto)? I really should sketch out the idea but if shelves were up, you have more room for bags. Then, to conceal the bag wall, drapery panels could be hung in front on the shelves by mounting brackets on the ceiling.  I will try to do a sketch for the fun of it when I get an opportunity. Good luck with your project. P.S. Bag tags will simplify your life. I will post another pic of how mine look. It is a joy and worth the effort.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I still have to stain a shelf but here is one closet with some of my bags and their tags. I love it. It makes it so much easier to find a bag. Of course, space is an issue so I am still working on finding places to put the others. More closet purging needed. LOL! However, the tags still make it easy to find what you are looking for without wrestling open dust bags to ID them.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> I still have to stain a shelf but here is one closet with some of my bags and their tags. I love it. It makes it so much easier to find a bag. Of course, space is an issue so I am still working on finding places to put the others. More closet purging needed. LOL! However, the tags still make it easy to find what you are looking for without wrestling open dust bags to ID them.
> View attachment 3619397
> View attachment 3619398



Wow! Your storage is wonderful! I've thought of the going up for storage idea but we plan to move eventually as the children are gone. This room I use was my daughters old room, and I took old bookcases and drawers the children left behind and stuck them in this room.
The brown bookcase for 27.00 at Walmart is holding the overflow.
I did try to put Florentine together and go by materials but they are just mixed up now.
I'm going to try to straighten them a little at a time. 
Your shelves look great and the pics are a great idea!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I still have to stain a shelf but here is one closet with some of my bags and their tags. I love it. It makes it so much easier to find a bag. Of course, space is an issue so I am still working on finding places to put the others. More closet purging needed. LOL! However, the tags still make it easy to find what you are looking for without wrestling open dust bags to ID them.
> View attachment 3619397
> View attachment 3619398


Impressive.   Color me green with envy at your neat and organized beautiful handbag collection.


----------



## DBLover318

YankeeDooney said:


> I still have to stain a shelf but here is one closet with some of my bags and their tags. I love it. It makes it so much easier to find a bag. Of course, space is an issue so I am still working on finding places to put the others. More closet purging needed. LOL! However, the tags still make it easy to find what you are looking for without wrestling open dust bags to ID them.
> View attachment 3619397
> View attachment 3619398


That is awesome!!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I still have to stain a shelf but here is one closet with some of my bags and their tags. I love it. It makes it so much easier to find a bag. Of course, space is an issue so I am still working on finding places to put the others. More closet purging needed. LOL! However, the tags still make it easy to find what you are looking for without wrestling open dust bags to ID them.
> View attachment 3619397
> View attachment 3619398


GF, love your organization idea.


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Wow! Your storage is wonderful! I've thought of the going up for storage idea but we plan to move eventually as the children are gone. This room I use was my daughters old room, and I took old bookcases and drawers the children left behind and stuck them in this room.
> The brown bookcase for 27.00 at Walmart is holding the overflow.
> I did try to put Florentine together and go by materials but they are just mixed up now.
> I'm going to try to straighten them a little at a time.
> Your shelves look great and the pics are a great idea!



Thanks MJ. It's great that you had so many pieces to repurpose for bag storage let alone an entire room to hold your collection. Hey, if you're moving you can start fresh and plan the most important room in the house. The DOONEY/Brahmin Room. LOL! Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Impressive. Color me green with envy at your neat and organized beautiful handbag collection.





DBLover318 said:


> That is awesome!!





MaryBel said:


> GF, love your organization idea.


 Thanks ladies! I know you all have impressive collections. Just wanted to share the resolution to the dust bag dilemma. It has worked very well for me. Finding space is still an issue. There are a few of us plagued with that problem. The tags do not have to be this elaborate. Just buying tags and writing the name and color on a tag can help. That task can easily be done while watching the Presidential Address. Who said that?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Well.  Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618554
> View attachment 3618555
> View attachment 3618556
> View attachment 3618557
> View attachment 3618558
> View attachment 3618559
> View attachment 3618560
> View attachment 3618561



It came out really, really nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Well.  Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618554
> View attachment 3618555
> View attachment 3618556
> View attachment 3618557
> View attachment 3618558
> View attachment 3618559
> View attachment 3618560
> View attachment 3618561



Looking good Jules! There are a lot of beauties stored there. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> MJ, let me throw another idea out to maximize space. I see many ladies buying bookcases and cabinets and line them up on a wall. So if you have all of this lovely wall space, why not take advantage of that space and install shelving (similar to dgphoto)? I really should sketch out the idea but if shelves were up, you have more room for bags. Then, to conceal the bag wall, drapery panels could be hung in front on the shelves by mounting brackets on the ceiling.  I will try to do a sketch for the fun of it when I get an opportunity. Good luck with your project. P.S. Bag tags will simplify your life. I will post another pic of how mine look. It is a joy and worth the effort.



This sounds like a great idea. I wish I had the space to do this. 



YankeeDooney said:


> I still have to stain a shelf but here is one closet with some of my bags and their tags. I love it. It makes it so much easier to find a bag. Of course, space is an issue so I am still working on finding places to put the others. More closet purging needed. LOL! However, the tags still make it easy to find what you are looking for without wrestling open dust bags to ID them.
> View attachment 3619397
> View attachment 3619398



This looks so great! I have been meaning to do this, but just haven't gotten around to it. I love the look of your tags.


----------



## momjules

I would love to have the bags without their dustbags but the sunlight and dust would ruin them.
Such a shame.


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> It came out really, really nice.



Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> This sounds like a great idea. I wish I had the space to do this.
> Thanks! I wish I had that wall space too. I think it would be a great solution for many of you gals.
> 
> This looks so great! I have been meaning to do this, but just haven't gotten around to it. I love the look of your tags.


 Thanks TB! I love the look too although I really need to work on thinning the herd like you are thinking. It can get overwhelming at times. BTW, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Well.  Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618554
> View attachment 3618555
> View attachment 3618556
> View attachment 3618557
> View attachment 3618558
> View attachment 3618559
> View attachment 3618560
> View attachment 3618561


Looks great! And its awesome that you have a room that you can store them in. So many beauties in those bags


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I still have to stain a shelf but here is one closet with some of my bags and their tags. I love it. It makes it so much easier to find a bag. Of course, space is an issue so I am still working on finding places to put the others. More closet purging needed. LOL! However, the tags still make it easy to find what you are looking for without wrestling open dust bags to ID them.
> View attachment 3619397
> View attachment 3619398


So cool! This speaks to my OCD side, I love it. I don't have enough bags to do this,  but its fantastic. And you have a great collection too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TB! I love the look too although I really need to work on thinning the herd like you are thinking. It can get overwhelming at times. BTW, I hope you are feeling better.



Thanks YD. I am starting to feel better. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Hello!! We moved AGAIN last fall. Last weekend I finally got my bags situated, they had been in storage totes in the garage. At present, I have been in the same bag for 6 months, lol! Hoping to switch out this weekend. 
I spent $20 on each storage unit at Home Depot, I bought two. This works well if you have a place for it. Mine are in the basement. Lots of adjustments with this property. No master closet (older house) so I turned a bedroom into a walk-in closet. No fancy closet organizer; I built two racks out of PVC pipes and used shelving like in this picture for “dressers”. It has worked well and now I have a walk-in closet with a window. 
Hope everyone is doing well in these interesting times, stay safe.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Hello!! We moved AGAIN last fall. Last weekend I finally got my bags situated, they had been in storage totes in the garage. At present, I have been in the same bag for 6 months, lol! Hoping to switch out this weekend.
> I spent $20 on each storage unit at Home Depot, I bought two. This works well if you have a place for it. Mine are in the basement. Lots of adjustments with this property. No master closet (older house) so I turned a bedroom into a walk-in closet. No fancy closet organizer; I built two racks out of PVC pipes and used shelving like in this picture for “dressers”. It has worked well and now I have a walk-in closet with a window.
> Hope everyone is doing well in these interesting times, stay safe.



I'm GUESSING that having your handbags 'organized' will make your new place feel like home.   Enjoy your handbag collection again.  And be sure the window and sun don't fade your handbags. 

 I don't know how much dust bags protect handbags from light.....  right now my handbags are all over my living room (long story... closet cleaning,  family and personal illnesses,  construction, etc.)…. I'm keeping the drapes closed and the handbags in dustbags/pillowcases,  but I am concerned about color fading.  

 Of course,  natural light makes it so much easier to tell what color (exactly) a handbag is.... even the darkest navy looks different from black in natural light.   And I can see subtle difference in the amount of green in a blue or teal or turquoise or how warm a grey or taupe color is.... or how cool.  And that' helps 'justify' my rainbow of handbag colors with all it's variations and subtleties.  Yes,  I really needed hot pink, and fuchsia, and raspberry, and strawberry bags.     And blush and oyster are not the same as each other and totally different than bone.


----------

